# ~~NEVER SATISFIED~~



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

WELL HERES MY BUILD UP..............
I BOUGHT THIS CAR ABOUT 2 YEARS AGO
I DROVE IT STOCK FOR THE FIRST YEAR
AND THEN STARTED THE MY MISSION.
HERES A FEW PICS I HAVE GATHERED FROM
THE PAST.
HERES WHEN I PICKED IT UP IN N.Y.


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

DROVE IT ALL THE WAY TO MINNESOTA


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

SO I GOT IT WAXED AND THREW SOME 13'S ON IT


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

MORE PICS TOMORROW


----------



## Road Warrior (Jun 28, 2007)

Looks like a clean car to build up. Can't wait to see this one done, I love me some 68's esp. the rags


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)




----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

Looka good homie.


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO68RAG_@Oct 5 2008, 09:04 PM~11785716
> *SO I GOT IT WAXED AND THREW SOME 13'S ON IT
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

It is no malibu....but looking good! :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Road Warrior+Oct 5 2008, 08:17 PM~11786591-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  

THANKS


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Oct 6 2008, 08:17 AM~11790517
> *It is no malibu....but looking good!  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin: I KNOW :biggrin: 
THIS ONE SHOULD BE ALOT BETTER!
THE MALIBU WAS ONLY A 3 MONTH BUILD  
I'LL FINISH IT THIS WINTER


----------



## rag-4 (Jul 19, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

SO LAST OCTOBER I TOOK THE CAR
TO MY BOY *PULLED THE 327 OUT WITH THE 2 SPEED POWERGLIDE*


----------



## Y U H8TIN (Apr 2, 2006)

MORE PICS!! :angry:


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Y U H8TIN (Apr 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Oct 6 2008, 09:17 AM~11790517
> *It is no malibu....but looking good!  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


THAT MALIBU AINT BE SHIT........ :0


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Y U H8TIN_@Oct 6 2008, 07:12 PM~11796762
> *THAT MALIBU AINT BE SHIT........ :0
> *


 :nosad:


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

:banghead:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Oct 6 2008, 07:56 PM~11797308
> *
> *


----------



## Cadillac Heaven (Jan 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO68RAG_@Oct 6 2008, 07:33 PM~11797023
> *:banghead:
> 
> *


wow nothing like a car show in the rain :0


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@Oct 6 2008, 08:44 PM~11797890
> *wow nothing like a car show in the rain :0
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## fantasma loco (Mar 10, 2006)

tata your my idol


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

clean 68 bro


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JOE(CAPRICE)68_@Oct 8 2008, 02:49 PM~11814372
> *clean 68 bro
> *


THANKS


----------



## scrappin68 (Nov 24, 2004)




----------



## Y U H8TIN (Apr 2, 2006)

NEED MORE PICS!!! :angry:


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Y U H8TIN_@Oct 10 2008, 07:04 PM~11834598
> *NEED MORE PICS!!! :angry:
> *



*YOU JUST WANT TO SEE YOUR SELF!*


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

SO THEN WE TOOK THE FRAME TO GET
SANDBLASTED..................

*AND FOUND A LITTLE RUST BUT NOT TO BAD*


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

lookin nice man


----------



## scrappin68 (Nov 24, 2004)




----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

Aren't you done yet? 

:biggrin: 

J/k....progress is looking good...needs more pics! :biggrin:


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Oct 14 2008, 11:52 AM~11858959
> *Aren't you done yet?
> 
> :biggrin:
> ...


I GOT YOU BRO  


*SO WE STARTED TAKING THE FRAME APART*


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)




----------



## kaos283 (Nov 9, 2002)




----------



## emhomie626 (Jun 19, 2006)

LOOKIN GOOD! U SAID TONS OF PICS, BUT I ONLY SEE A KILO SO FAR! J/K BUT SERIOUSLY MORE PICS


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY+Oct 14 2008, 09:42 AM~11857700-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


GOTTA SPREAD THEM OUT 
I GOT A NICE BUNDLE JUST GONNA TAKE
SOME TIME.


----------



## Y U H8TIN (Apr 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO68RAG_@Oct 13 2008, 07:07 PM~11852657
> *YOU JUST WANT TO SEE YOUR SELF!
> 
> *


DAMN I LOOK FAT........ :biggrin:


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Y U H8TIN_@Oct 14 2008, 05:15 PM~11862222
> *DAMN I LOOK FAT........ :biggrin:
> *



YOU ARE :biggrin:


----------



## rag-4 (Jul 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RO68RAG_@Oct 14 2008, 06:53 PM~11862610
> *YOU ARE :biggrin:
> *



x2
:biggrin:


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO68RAG_@Oct 14 2008, 01:48 PM~11860074
> *
> 
> *


  cool shyt...great car


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Oct 14 2008, 09:51 PM~11865589
> * cool shyt...great car
> *


THANKS


----------



## Y U H8TIN (Apr 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO68RAG+Oct 14 2008, 06:53 PM~11862610-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


NO IM NOT!! :angry: IM JUST A LIL HUSKY..... :biggrin:


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Y U H8TIN_@Oct 16 2008, 10:23 AM~11881019
> *NO IM NOT!! :angry: IM  JUST A LIL HUSKY..... :biggrin:
> *


A LIL..........SHIT :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Y U H8TIN_@Oct 14 2008, 08:15 PM~11862222
> *DAMN I LOOK FAT........ :biggrin:
> *


welcome to club tubby  
























oh and the nice build topic,but what the hell made you come to ny to buy a car, we got mostly rotted out junk from these shitty winters


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Oct 18 2008, 06:51 AM~11902203
> *welcome to club tubby
> oh and the nice build topic,but what the hell made you come to ny to buy a car, we got mostly rotted out junk from these shitty winters
> *



THE PRICE WAS GOOD,
THE BODY HAD 2 RUST HOLE THE SIZE OF A QUARTER,
AND IM THE THIRD OWNER


----------



## -CAROL CITY- (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)




----------



## MidwestFleetwood (Jan 5, 2007)

Damn MOFO bout time :biggrin: Looking good bro


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by R.O. caddy man_@Oct 20 2008, 03:22 PM~11920749
> *Damn MOFO bout time  :biggrin: Looking good bro
> *



JUST TRYING TO BE LIKE YOU 
BIG HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

ALRIGHT HERE WE GO...........
SO I DECIDED TO CHANGE
MY REAR END SINCE I WANTED
A HIGH LOCK UP, JOE FROM
DESINGS UNLIMITED IN CHI-TOWN
GAVE ME SOME ADVICE ON WHAT TO PUT  


HERES SOME PICS OF HOW
THIS OLD MAN DOWN THE ROAD
FROM MY BOYS HOUSE DOES HIS THANG  


MY HOMIES G-BODY FRAME


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)




----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Oct 20 2008, 08:10 PM~11924583
> *
> *


----------



## scrappin68 (Nov 24, 2004)

ADVICE ON WHAT TO PUT :0 ??


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by scrappin68_@Oct 22 2008, 04:17 PM~11943295
> *ADVICE ON WHAT TO PUT  :0 ??
> *


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)




----------



## kaos283 (Nov 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RO68RAG_@Oct 22 2008, 05:15 PM~11944004
> *
> *


Yeah, share a little.  :biggrin:


----------



## kaos283 (Nov 9, 2002)

By the look of this diff it could be G-body rear end.


----------



## fantasma loco (Mar 10, 2006)

sooooooooo weres the engin picks and the fire wall? dont make me bust them out


----------



## fantasma loco (Mar 10, 2006)

what about the chinnnnnnny stuff


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kaos283_@Oct 24 2008, 02:33 PM~11964603
> *
> 
> By the look of this diff it could be G-body rear end.
> *



I'LL SHARE......................
ITZ A REAR END OFF OF A 96 CHEVY IMPALA
IT HAS POSI TRACTION


----------



## kaos283 (Nov 9, 2002)

I'll stay tuned, Thanks.


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kaos283_@Oct 25 2008, 09:46 AM~11970197
> *I'll stay tuned, Thanks.
> *


----------



## fantasma loco (Mar 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO68RAG_@Oct 26 2008, 11:17 AM~11975445
> *
> *


i went to the garage and my 68 rag was gone..................... cani have my car back


----------



## Y U H8TIN (Apr 2, 2006)

*POST SOME F*%@#ING PICS!!!!!!!* :angry:


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fantasma loco+Oct 26 2008, 09:58 AM~11975608-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


SHUT THE [email protected]#k UP :0


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

*HERE ARE SOME PICS OF
US TRYING OUT THE REAR END,
AND THE LOCK UP IN THE REAR  *


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

*VIDEO OF THE LOCK UP  *


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rT8KyqAui4E


----------



## chaddyb (Mar 7, 2002)

YO!

This thing ready for some paint yet?


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chaddyb_@Oct 27 2008, 03:36 PM~11986660
> *YO!
> 
> This thing ready for some paint yet?
> ...


  IM GOING TO TRY TO GET IT OUT
BY NEXT YEAR  GET THAT PAINT READY :0


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)




----------



## Biz-MN (Jul 19, 2005)

WHAT'Z THE LATEST AND GREATEST??? :biggrin:


----------



## MidwestFleetwood (Jan 5, 2007)

what up minnesota :biggrin:


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Biz-MN_@Oct 28 2008, 06:59 PM~11999647
> *WHAT'Z THE LATEST AND GREATEST??? :biggrin:
> *


THAT MALIBU WAGON :biggrin:


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by R.O. caddy man_@Oct 28 2008, 07:02 PM~11999676
> *what up minnesota :biggrin:
> *


WHAT UP MOFO?


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

*AND THIS IS HOW IT LOOKS NOW*


----------



## ElMeroPelotero (Aug 25, 2004)

better throw some clear coat on that bitch .....  almost done homeboi?


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ElMeroPelotero_@Oct 30 2008, 04:20 PM~12018452
> *better throw some clear coat on that bitch .....   almost done homeboi?
> *



:nosad: I WISH


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

:0


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@Oct 31 2008, 08:41 AM~12024431
> *:0
> *


----------



## -CAROL CITY- (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CAROL CITY-_@Oct 31 2008, 07:50 PM~12029656
> *
> *


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

_*AND THE REST OF THE SET UP
*CHROME DOUBLE PUMP 1'' PORT TO THE NOSE WITH ADEX
*CHROME 1/2'' PORT TO THE REAR WITH CHROME SQUARE EACH 
*CHROME 4 1/2 TON COILS FRONT
*CHROME 3 TON COILS REAR
*CYCLINDERS ARE 8'S IN THE FRONT 14''-22'' REAR ALL CHROME
 *_


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO68RAG_@Nov 3 2008, 01:04 PM~12047821
> *AND THE REST OF THE SET UP
> *CHROME DOUBLE PUMP 1'' PORT TO THE NOSE WITH ADEX
> *CHROME 1/2'' PORT TO THE REAR WITH CHROME SQUARE EACH
> ...


Looking good! :thumbsup:


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Nov 3 2008, 01:15 PM~12047922
> *Looking good!  :thumbsup:
> *


THANKS


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Nov 4 2008, 08:47 AM~12055999
> *:cheesy:
> *


----------



## MidwestFleetwood (Jan 5, 2007)

Damn baller must be nice..I wanna be like u when i grow up :biggrin:


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by R.O. caddy man_@Nov 4 2008, 04:48 PM~12060563
> *Damn baller must be nice..I wanna be like u when i  grow up :biggrin:
> *


SHIT YOUR THE BIGGEST BALLER
THAT I SEEN SO FAR :biggrin:


----------



## BlueBerry (Nov 21, 2006)

Any new pics ?


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BlueBerry_@Nov 5 2008, 12:35 AM~12066930
> *Any new pics ?
> *


SURE BOB............
WHAT WOULD YOU LIKE TO SEE :biggrin:


----------



## kaos283 (Nov 9, 2002)

More of this. :biggrin: 


[/quote]

Are you still able to lay.

Man this is very interesting stuff, Looks like you did not used the adjustable upper. Damm, I had a pair laying around just to do this kind of setup.


----------



## kaos283 (Nov 9, 2002)

Couple more question's if you dont mind, 

Can you pull a nice 3 wheel

How much lock up are you gaining

And I suppose you went with telescopic 

Thanks


----------



## kaos283 (Nov 9, 2002)

This explain all the question's


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RO68RAG_@Nov 3 2008, 01:04 PM~12047821
> *AND THE REST OF THE SET UP
> *CHROME DOUBLE PUMP 1'' PORT TO THE NOSE WITH ADEX
> *CHROME 1/2'' PORT TO THE REAR WITH CHROME SQUARE EACH
> ...


must be nice .. can I be your Friend..? hno:


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kaos283_@Nov 6 2008, 04:28 PM~12082988
> *This explain all the question's
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

> More of this. :biggrin:


Are you still able to lay.

Man this is very interesting stuff, Looks like you did not used the adjustable upper. Damm, I had a pair laying around just to do this kind of setup.
[/quote]

*I'LL BE ABLE TO LAY PRETTY LOW
DEPENDS HOW MUCH SPRING I 
LEAVE IN THE BACK  *



*AND THOSE TRAILING ARMS ARE JUST
TO MOCK UP THE REAREND
WE'LL BE MAKING CUSTOM ONE ALL
AROUND  *


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kaos283_@Nov 6 2008, 04:26 PM~12082968
> *Couple more question's if you dont mind,
> 
> Can you pull a nice 3 wheel
> ...


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cheloRO75_@Nov 7 2008, 12:09 AM~12087570
> *must be nice ..  can I be your Friend..? hno:
> *


YOUR THE BALLER :0


----------



## MidwestFleetwood (Jan 5, 2007)

How bout a lil less yip yap and a lil more work :cheesy:


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by R.O. caddy man_@Nov 7 2008, 08:51 AM~12089065
> *How bout a lil less yip yap and a lil more work :cheesy:
> *


MOFO :biggrin:


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

*HERE'S A PIC OF THE 
FIRST PARTS THAT WENT 
TO THE CHROMER  *



:0


----------



## rag-4 (Jul 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by R.O. caddy man_@Nov 7 2008, 09:51 AM~12089065
> *How bout a lil less yip yap and a lil more work :cheesy:
> *



:0


----------



## kaos283 (Nov 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RO68RAG_@Nov 7 2008, 07:42 AM~12088586
> *
> *


Thanks for the imputs, appreciated. :thumbsup:


----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by kaos283_@Nov 6 2008, 06:28 PM~12082988
> *This explain all the question's
> 
> 
> ...



plug welds, very nice!


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

Looks good Homie :biggrin:


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)




----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kaos283+Nov 8 2008, 07:28 AM~12097754-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THANKS FOR THE 
INFO


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

coming along real nice bro!!! keep up the good work


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Nov 8 2008, 06:02 PM~12100784
> *coming along real nice bro!!! keep up the good work
> *



THANKS  
YOURS IS COMING OUT GOOD TOO.


----------



## topless65 (Oct 26, 2004)

when you but the 96 rear end in your car did you have to move the lower brackets? or did it just fit the trailing arms?
thanks


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by topless65_@Nov 9 2008, 01:44 PM~12105596
> *when you but the 96 rear end in your car did you have to move the lower brackets? or did it just fit the trailing arms?
> thanks
> *


NOPE............
I DIDNT HAVE TO MOVE ANYTHING
JUST THE TOP ONES


----------



## Y U H8TIN (Apr 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO68RAG_@Nov 7 2008, 01:25 PM~12090966
> *
> :0
> 
> *


*WHAT THE [email protected]%* IZ THIZ??*


----------



## MNHOPPER (Mar 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Y U H8TIN_@Nov 9 2008, 08:21 PM~12107178
> *WHAT THE [email protected]%* IZ THIZ??
> *


tell t.t. halloween is over


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Y U H8TIN+Nov 9 2008, 06:21 PM~12107178-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


IS MY ELCO DONE?


----------



## topless65 (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RO68RAG_@Nov 9 2008, 05:44 PM~12105917
> *NOPE............
> I DIDNT HAVE TO MOVE ANYTHING
> JUST THE TOP ONES
> *


shit..i wish i knew that before i got my stock rearend chrome plated...
thanks for the info, its good to know it for the future anyways.. :thumbsup:


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by topless65_@Nov 10 2008, 01:51 AM~12110660
> *shit..i wish i knew that before i got my stock rearend chrome plated...
> thanks for the info, its good to know it for the future anyways.. :thumbsup:
> *


ANYTIME BRO


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

Unleash what's under the sheet! :biggrin: 

Looking good though...when you thinking you are going to have it done?


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

*MAY BE SOME ''ZEINTHS'' FOR THE SHOWS  *


----------



## scrappin68 (Nov 24, 2004)

:0 ..


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by scrappin68_@Nov 10 2008, 03:45 PM~12115298
> *:0 ..
> *


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by scrappin68_@Nov 10 2008, 04:45 PM~12115298
> *:0 ..
> *


Ditto :0


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@Nov 10 2008, 05:53 PM~12116510
> *Ditto :0
> *


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RO68RAG_@Nov 10 2008, 10:43 AM~12112561
> *MAY BE SOME ''ZEINTHS'' FOR THE SHOWS
> *










:0


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## kaos283 (Nov 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RO68RAG_@Nov 9 2008, 02:44 PM~12105917
> *NOPE............
> I DIDNT HAVE TO MOVE ANYTHING
> JUST THE TOP ONES
> ...



Well it looks like I'll have to do the same convertion. :biggrin: 

Yesterday when it took the diff out, the fuc*** lower trailing arm bolt were seize. Took the plasma out and cutted the bracket off the original diff. So now it's no good, What a shame. :no:


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)

I found these hideaways














:angry: wrong year.. :biggrin:


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kaos283+Nov 11 2008, 03:44 PM~12127379-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

Coming together nicely.....more pics! :biggrin:


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Nov 12 2008, 08:42 AM~12134058
> *Coming together nicely.....more pics!  :biggrin:
> *


SO WE STARTED TO DRESS UP
THE ENGINE A LITTLE, AND SPRAYED
SOME PAINT ON IT .
NOTHING TO FANCY JUST A LITTLE
NICE LOOKING STREET MOTOR 


*TRANNY...........*


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)




----------



## BigNasty85Regal (Dec 11, 2002)

looks great nice with the Kandy on the engine with the mix of chrome and polished performance parts.....like the color going to be nice


----------



## Spanky (Oct 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Tuna_Sammich_@Nov 8 2008, 09:40 AM~12097780
> *plug welds, very nice!
> *


x2


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

Engine came together nicely....hopefully mine looks semi close to that when all is said and done! :biggrin:


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigNasty85Regal+Nov 12 2008, 11:09 PM~12142283-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


IM SURE IT'LL BE BETTER THEN MINE


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)

u wanna go to different junk yard tomorrow .the one off of 61 ? I got directions.


----------



## MidwestFleetwood (Jan 5, 2007)

DAMN BRO. HURTIN EM WIFF THAT MOTOR...LOOKIN GOOD :biggrin:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO68RAG_@Nov 13 2008, 09:01 AM~12144433
> *IM SURE IT'LL BE BETTER THEN MINE
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

I wish. Still just a g body...and the funds are running low!


----------



## scrappin68 (Nov 24, 2004)




----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by scrappin68_@Nov 13 2008, 02:31 PM~12145855
> *
> *


I like your avi :biggrin:


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cheloRO75+Nov 13 2008, 09:10 AM~12144480-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO68RAG_@Nov 12 2008, 11:47 AM~12135521
> *SO WE STARTED TO DRESS UP
> THE ENGINE A LITTLE, AND SPRAYED
> SOME PAINT ON IT .
> ...


----------



## MidwestFleetwood (Jan 5, 2007)

sukka :biggrin:


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by R.O. caddy man_@Nov 13 2008, 04:46 PM~12148836
> *sukka :biggrin:
> *


NIKKA


----------



## s66rag (Oct 8, 2006)

:buttkick: :around: :around:


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ro 96_@Nov 13 2008, 08:06 PM~12150732
> *:buttkick:  :around:  :around:
> *


 :twak:


----------



## MESSYK1N (Dec 17, 2005)

DAMM TATA, THAT THINGS COMIN ALONG NICE FOO. I WISH I WAS UP THERE TO GIVE YOU GUYS A HAND. I MIGHT DO A BUILD UP LIKE THIS FOR MY DUECE, WE'LL SEE. WHAT UP TITI, I SEE YOU HOMIE! KEEP UP THE TIGHT WORK FELLAS! :thumbsup:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO68RAG_@Nov 13 2008, 12:09 PM~12146218
> *TELL ABOUT IT IM OUT OF FUNDS
> *


Sounds familiar!


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)

look at KAKALAK'S avitar looks like markie :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MESSYK1N+Nov 13 2008, 08:40 PM~12151125-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)

u should see markie look at himself :roflmao: :rofl: :roflmao: :rofl: :roflmao:


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

*HERE'S A COUPLE OF PICS
OF THE REAR OF THE FRAME
SHOULD HAVE MORE THIS 
WEEKEND  *


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

:biggrin: NICE


----------



## s66rag (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MESSYK1N_@Nov 13 2008, 08:40 PM~12151125
> *DAMM TATA, THAT THINGS COMIN ALONG NICE FOO. I WISH I WAS UP THERE TO GIVE YOU GUYS A HAND. I MIGHT DO A BUILD UP LIKE THIS FOR MY DUECE, WE'LL SEE. WHAT UP TITI, I SEE YOU HOMIE! KEEP UP THE TIGHT WORK FELLAS!  :thumbsup:
> *


what up   :wave: :wave:


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DUVAL'S HERO_@Nov 14 2008, 02:34 PM~12158179
> *
> :biggrin: NICE
> *


THANKS


----------



## MidwestFleetwood (Jan 5, 2007)




----------



## kaos283 (Nov 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RO68RAG_@Nov 14 2008, 02:17 PM~12158052
> *HERE'S A COUPLE OF PICS
> OF THE REAR OF THE FRAME
> SHOULD HAVE MORE THIS
> ...


Smooth. :biggrin:


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kaos283_@Nov 16 2008, 07:45 AM~12170460
> *Smooth.  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)

hno: hno: hno: pictures :biggrin:


----------



## Biz-MN (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cheloRO75_@Nov 17 2008, 12:47 PM~12180491
> *hno:  hno:  hno: pictures :biggrin:
> *



FOTOS SI, VIDEOS NO. :biggrin:


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Biz-MN_@Nov 17 2008, 11:50 AM~12180519
> *FOTOS SI, XXX :biggrin:*


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cheloRO75+Nov 17 2008, 11:47 AM~12180491-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RO68RAG_@Nov 17 2008, 03:03 PM~12182238
> *
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## chaddyb (Mar 7, 2002)

lookin nice tata


----------



## Y U H8TIN (Apr 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Biz-MN+Nov 17 2008, 12:50 PM~12180519-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*NOW I KNOW WHAT YOU GUYS ARE TALKING ABOUT!!* :0 

*BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH* :biggrin:


----------



## emhomie626 (Jun 19, 2006)




----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chaddyb+Nov 18 2008, 04:47 PM~12194078-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

*SORRY FOR THE BLURY PICS  *


----------



## MidwestFleetwood (Jan 5, 2007)

Damn bro looking good man keep it up....BTW tell Biz get his ass up and get to work :biggrin: MOFO


----------



## chaddyb (Mar 7, 2002)

frame lookin niiiiiice


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by R.O. caddy man+Nov 19 2008, 04:52 PM~12203934-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THANKS CHADDYB


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RO68RAG_@Nov 19 2008, 03:11 PM~12203000
> *SORRY FOR THE BLURY PICS
> *


can I help>> loking really nice


----------



## Y U H8TIN (Apr 2, 2006)

*[email protected]#* THE PICS* :angry: *POST THE VIDEO!!* :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## rag-4 (Jul 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Y U H8TIN_@Nov 20 2008, 08:11 PM~12214700
> *[email protected]#*  THE PICS :angry: POST THE VIDEO!! :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



:0


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cheloRO75_@Nov 20 2008, 06:52 PM~12214507
> *can I help>> loking really nice
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

Frame is looking real good! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)




----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)

where is this guy ? :dunno: m.i.a


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cheloRO75_@Nov 25 2008, 12:59 PM~12254709
> *where is this guy ? :dunno: m.i.a
> *


JUST GOT BACK FROM THE WEGO TOUR IN H-TOWN :biggrin:


----------



## R.O.VILLE (Dec 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RO68RAG_@Nov 26 2008, 06:36 AM~12262098
> *JUST GOT BACK FROM THE WEGO TOUR IN H-TOWN :biggrin:
> *


 MUST BE NICE.. GREAT TOPIC FIRST TIME I SEE IT, KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK BRO.. TTMFT


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by R.O.VILLE_@Nov 26 2008, 07:23 AM~12262321
> *MUST BE NICE.. GREAT TOPIC FIRST TIME I SEE IT, KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK BRO..    TTMFT
> *


THANKS BIG DANNY
SEE YOU SOON


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RO68RAG_@Nov 26 2008, 06:36 AM~12262098
> *JUST GOT BACK FROM THE WEGO TOUR IN H-TOWN :biggrin:
> *


must be nice :biggrin:


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cheloRO75_@Nov 26 2008, 10:36 PM~12270850
> *must be nice  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)

wuz up foo. hope u and your familia had a good thanksgiving.I know little markie ate like a champ :biggrin:  : his mashed potatoes :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cheloRO75_@Nov 27 2008, 11:31 PM~12279543
> *wuz up foo. hope u and your familia had a good thanksgiving.I know little markie ate like a champ :biggrin:   : his mashed potatoes  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


----------



## Y U H8TIN (Apr 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Y U H8TIN_@Nov 20 2008, 08:11 PM~12214700
> *[email protected]#*  THE PICS :angry: POST THE VIDEO!! :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


*YES? NO?*


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Y U H8TIN_@Nov 28 2008, 11:01 AM~12281407
> *YES? NO?
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Y U H8TIN (Apr 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO68RAG_@Nov 28 2008, 01:05 PM~12281748
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Y U H8TIN_@Nov 29 2008, 12:15 PM~12288330
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## Y U H8TIN (Apr 2, 2006)

I KNOW YOU GOT MORE PICS!! :angry:


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

:nosad:


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RO68RAG_@Nov 30 2008, 08:49 AM~12293611
> *
> :biggrin:
> *


looking good .can't wait to see mine like that


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cheloRO75_@Nov 30 2008, 05:04 PM~12296139
> *looking good .can't wait to see mine like that
> *


THANKS BROTHA


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

Looking good....you got to be almost done now! :biggrin:


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Dec 1 2008, 08:43 AM~12300879
> *Looking good....you got to be almost done now!  :biggrin:
> *


BUBBA WELDED ON THE LAST 
OF IT LAST NIGHT,SO THIS WEEKEND
WE'LL BE IN CHI-TOWN AND MAY
NEXT WEEKEND FINISH THE MOLDING :biggrin:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO68RAG_@Dec 1 2008, 08:48 AM~12300913
> *BUBBA WELDED ON THE LAST
> OF IT LAST NIGHT,SO THIS WEEKEND
> WE'LL BE IN CHI-TOWN AND MAY
> ...


Very nice. I'd say we are about 40-50% done with my frame...so I will be very happy when it is on to molding! :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Looking Good...


----------



## fantasma loco (Mar 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO68RAG_@Dec 1 2008, 10:48 AM~12300913
> *BUBBA WELDED ON THE LAST
> OF IT LAST NIGHT,SO THIS WEEKEND
> WE'LL BE IN CHI-TOWN AND MAY
> ...


can i go


----------



## chaddyb (Mar 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Dec 1 2008, 10:02 AM~12300977
> *Very nice. I'd say we are about 40-50% done with my frame...so I will be very happy when it is on to molding!  :biggrin:
> *



you better have a smile on the whole time . :0


----------



## that_kush87 (May 28, 2008)




----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty+Dec 1 2008, 09:02 AM~12300977-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THANKS BRO


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fantasma loco_@Dec 1 2008, 12:56 PM~12302654
> *can i go
> *


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by that_kush87_@Dec 1 2008, 06:58 PM~12306074
> *
> 
> 
> ...


his alive :biggrin:


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cheloRO75_@Dec 2 2008, 08:00 PM~12317753
> *his alive :biggrin:
> *


THIS FOOL GOT F*@K UP


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RO68RAG_@Dec 3 2008, 08:06 AM~12322288
> *THIS FOOL GOT F*@K UP
> *


yeah he had a couple then started posting :biggrin:


----------



## scrappin68 (Nov 24, 2004)




----------



## scrappin68 (Nov 24, 2004)




----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)

T T MF T


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)




----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)




----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

Progress??? :biggrin:


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Dec 5 2008, 09:14 AM~12343623
> *Progress???  :biggrin:
> *


YEAH BUT I'LL GET PICS
WHEN I GO TO BUBBAS
HOUSE


----------



## chaddyb (Mar 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RO68RAG_@Dec 5 2008, 02:03 PM~12345681
> *YEAH BUT I'LL GET PICS
> WHEN I GO TO BUBBAS
> HOUSE
> *



Bring me back some sheets of steel, I know he got em stockpiled :biggrin:


----------



## Y U H8TIN (Apr 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO68RAG_@Dec 5 2008, 02:03 PM~12345681
> *YEAH BUT I'LL GET PICS
> WHEN I GO TO BUBBAS
> HOUSE
> *


SO LIKE IN 3 WEEKS??


----------



## Y U H8TIN (Apr 2, 2006)

WERE YOU AT?? :angry:


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chaddyb+Dec 5 2008, 06:33 PM~12348371-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


GOING LIVE IN CHI-TOWN


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)

thanks for the parts bro .i owe u one


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cheloRO75_@Dec 9 2008, 12:39 PM~12379924
> *thanks for the parts bro .i owe u one
> *


DONT TRIP


----------



## MidwestFleetwood (Jan 5, 2007)

TTMFT FOR THE HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by R.O. caddy man_@Dec 10 2008, 03:32 PM~12391676
> *TTMFT FOR THE HOMIE :biggrin:
> *


----------



## area651rider (May 3, 2005)

uffin:


----------



## o2SAVAGE (Dec 4, 2008)

TTT!


----------



## Birdman187 (Oct 3, 2006)

get to work!


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Birdman187_@Dec 22 2008, 02:26 PM~12499609
> *get to work!
> *


ALRIGHT :cheesy:


----------



## D!!!1 (Jun 4, 2007)

ttt


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

ttt


----------



## MidwestFleetwood (Jan 5, 2007)




----------



## Y U H8TIN (Apr 2, 2006)

WTF...


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Y U H8TIN_@Dec 27 2008, 09:35 AM~12536251
> *WTF...
> *


LET THE HOLIDAYS PASS SUKKA!


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by area651rider+Dec 17 2008, 10:49 AM~12454967-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:angry: go back to myspace. :biggrin: 
......




















ee u at jays


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)




----------



## MidwestFleetwood (Jan 5, 2007)

Happy New Year Brother


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by R.O. caddy man_@Jan 2 2009, 04:40 PM~12586765
> *Happy New Year Brother
> *


SAME TOO YOU BRO


----------



## Y U H8TIN (Apr 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO68RAG_@Dec 27 2008, 01:13 PM~12536976
> *LET THE HOLIDAYS PASS SUKKA!
> *


HOLIDAYS ARE OVER!! DO WORK!! :dunno: :dunno: 





















COMING SOON 2009!!!:0 .......


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Y U H8TIN_@Jan 3 2009, 01:24 PM~12593695
> *HOLIDAYS ARE OVER!! DO WORK!! :dunno:  :dunno:
> COMING SOON 2009!!!:0 .......
> 
> *


YOUR GAY!! :0


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)

> HOLIDAYS ARE OVER!! DO WORK!! :dunno: :dunno:
> COMING SOON 2009!!!:0 .......
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Y U H8TIN_@Jan 3 2009, 01:24 PM~12593695
> *HOLIDAYS ARE OVER!! DO WORK!! :dunno:  :dunno:
> COMING SOON 2009!!!:0 .......
> 
> *


----------



## Y U H8TIN (Apr 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO68RAG_@Jan 5 2009, 10:19 AM~12610020
> *
> *


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Y U H8TIN_@Jan 5 2009, 03:21 PM~12613006
> *
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)




----------



## chaddyb (Mar 7, 2002)

Isnt this thing done yet :uh: 




:cheesy: 




just playin


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chaddyb_@Jan 9 2009, 04:11 PM~12655156
> *Isnt this thing done yet  :uh:
> 
> 
> ...


 :nosad:


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RO68RAG_@Oct 5 2008, 07:57 PM~11785648
> *DROVE IT ALL THE WAY TO MINNESOTA
> 
> *


Reminds me of the one from the Scarface movie!


----------



## Y U H8TIN (Apr 2, 2006)

POST THE PICS FROM THIS WEEKEND!!  


FRAME IZ LOOKING NAAAAAAASTY bRO..


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JustCruisin+Jan 10 2009, 01:19 AM~12660414-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Y U H8TIN_@Jan 12 2009, 07:16 AM~12677940
> *POST THE PICS FROM THIS WEEKEND!!
> FRAME IZ LOOKING NAAAAAAASTY bRO..
> *


x2


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Y U H8TIN+Jan 12 2009, 07:16 AM~12677940-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


HERE YOU GO..............
AFTER THE 3 HOUR DRIVE


WE DID ALOT OF GRINDING!!!
BEFORE











AND AFTER SOME GRINDING.....








THATS IT FOR NOW....
I'LL POST SOME OF 
THE REAR END SOON :biggrin:


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)




----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

Lookin real good homie cant wait to see it finished


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CUZICAN_@Jan 13 2009, 09:10 AM~12690370
> *Lookin real good homie cant wait to see it finished
> *


THANKS


----------



## ElMeroPelotero (Aug 25, 2004)

me too


----------



## kaos283 (Nov 9, 2002)




----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ElMeroPelotero+Jan 13 2009, 11:33 AM~12691637-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

You should hurry up and finish this for two reasons:

1. Then you can get to work on my frame! :biggrin: 
2. It is about time to pull the rag our and roll it in the weather we are having! :biggrin:


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Jan 14 2009, 06:55 AM~12700097
> *You should hurry up and finish this for two reasons:
> 
> 1. Then you can get to work on my frame!  :biggrin:
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

MOLDING A FRAME SUCKS 

:yessad: :yessad: :yessad: But looks awesome when finished! 

MAN I THINK IM GOING
BACK TO CALI 

Cali wont burn your flesh if exposed for more than 10 minutes!


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Jan 14 2009, 08:21 AM~12700544
> *MOLDING A FRAME SUCKS
> 
> :yessad:  :yessad:  :yessad: But looks awesome when finished!
> ...


YOUR RIGHT I LIKE FREEZING 
MY ASS OF NOT DOING SHIT :biggrin:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO68RAG_@Jan 14 2009, 08:36 AM~12700662
> *YOUR RIGHT I LIKE FREEZING
> MY ASS OF NOT DOING SHIT :biggrin:
> *



The American dream...that and suing someone to get rich quick! :biggrin:


----------



## Biz-MN (Jul 19, 2005)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Jan 14 2009, 09:38 AM~12700675
> *The American dream...that and suing someone to get rich quick!  :biggrin:
> *



Or PLAYING THE LOTTERY. :biggrin:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Biz-MN_@Jan 14 2009, 08:40 AM~12700696
> *:biggrin:
> Or PLAYING THE LOTTERY.  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: 

Yeah but it is just easier to dump a hot cup of coffee on yourself! :biggrin:


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Jan 14 2009, 08:38 AM~12700675
> *The American dream...that and suing someone to get rich quick!  :biggrin:
> *


BUT IM MEXICAN....
I DONT KNOW HOW


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO68RAG_@Jan 14 2009, 08:41 AM~12700705
> *BUT IM MEXICAN....
> I DONT KNOW HOW
> *


Oh....well then you are pretty much stuck working at a restaurant! But you can choose which one! :biggrin:


----------



## Biz-MN (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Jan 14 2009, 09:43 AM~12700724
> *Oh....well then you are pretty much stuck working at a restaurant! But you can choose which one!  :biggrin:
> *



BWAHAHAHAHAHAHA>>>>>>>>THAT WAS A GOOD ONE!!!!

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

I USED TO WORK AT ONE TOO FOO!! :biggrin:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Biz-MN_@Jan 14 2009, 08:47 AM~12700748
> *BWAHAHAHAHAHAHA>>>>>>>>THAT WAS A GOOD ONE!!!!
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> ...


I did the Friday's thing for 7 yrs....so all the Spanish I know, would just get my a$$ kicked! :biggrin:


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RO68RAG_@Jan 12 2009, 08:57 PM~12685753
> *THANKS FOR THE HELP BRO
> HERE YOU GO..............
> AFTER THE 3 HOUR DRIVE
> ...


FRAME IS LOOKING REALLY GOOD .  . ARE THEY TALKING ABOUT BUBBA IN THAT SIGN . :roflmao:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

Looking really good! :thumbsup:


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)

any luck on them HIDE- A -WAYS? :0


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cheloRO75_@Jan 14 2009, 11:28 AM~12702022
> *any luck on them HIDE- A -WAYS? :0
> *


  :yes:


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RO68RAG_@Jan 14 2009, 01:40 PM~12703044
> *  :yes:
> *


 :0 hno:

have any proof?


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RO68RAG_@Jan 14 2009, 02:40 PM~12703044
> *  :yes:
> *


 :0


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cheloRO75_@Jan 14 2009, 04:20 PM~12704514
> *:0  hno:
> 
> have any proof?
> *


DONE DEAL.....
THAT FOOL CANT GET TO
THEM TILL MARCH BUT HE
SHOWED ME PICS I'LL TRY TO
GET THE PICS FROM HIM  
THE CAR'S IN STORAGE.


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RO68RAG_@Jan 12 2009, 08:57 PM~12685753
> *
> THATS IT FOR NOW....
> ?*


----------



## chaddyb (Mar 7, 2002)

looks good.


----------



## POORHISPANIC (Nov 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RO68RAG_@Oct 5 2008, 07:50 PM~11785594
> *WELL HERES MY BUILD UP..............
> I BOUGHT THIS CAR ABOUT 2 YEARS AGO
> I DROVE IT STOCK FOR THE FIRST YEAR
> ...


Damn, I should of kept mine... :tears:


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cheloRO75_@Jan 15 2009, 12:18 PM~12713601
> *.
> :cheesy:
> ?
> *


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chaddyb+Jan 15 2009, 04:26 PM~12715706-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

<span style=\'font-family:Geneva\'>*THE REAREND IS
REINFORCED WITH
1/2 INCH STEEL*</span>





:biggrin:


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RO68RAG_@Jan 16 2009, 08:43 PM~12728436
> *<span style=\'font-family:Geneva\'>THE REAREND IS
> REINFORCED WITH
> 1/2 INCH STEEL</span>
> ...


looks good . when i get a diff. one im going that route . that a lifetime warranty ....


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)




----------



## POORHISPANIC (Nov 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RO68RAG_@Jan 16 2009, 09:43 PM~12728436
> *<span style=\'font-family:Geneva\'>THE REAREND IS
> REINFORCED WITH
> 1/2 INCH STEEL</span>
> ...


Damn those are some pretty welds... :thumbsup:


----------



## scrappin68 (Nov 24, 2004)

:0 .looks good


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cheloRO75+Jan 17 2009, 02:55 PM~12733993-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THANKS


----------



## BlueBerry (Nov 21, 2006)

Nice Diff.............. 




Id like to weld something up - Its been so fucking cold up here that my welder or the air compressor wont turn on !!!!!!!!! Even if i get the heater out - It aint been enough to overpower the -30 below zero cold + whatever the wind chill adds to it ..........

IDK WTF - In town its 20 degrees warmer .......... 



Looks good tho ....!!!!!!!


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BlueBerry_@Jan 18 2009, 11:02 PM~12745564
> *Nice Diff..............
> Id like to weld something up - Its been so fucking cold up here that my welder or the air compressor wont turn on !!!!!!!!! Even if i get the heater out - It aint been enough to overpower the -30 below zero cold + whatever the wind chill adds to it ..........
> 
> ...


I FEEL YOU ON THE COLD
THANKS ANYWAYS


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)




----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BlueBerry_@Jan 18 2009, 11:02 PM~12745564
> *Nice Diff..............
> Id like to weld something up - Its been so fucking cold up here that my welder or the air compressor wont turn on !!!!!!!!! Even if i get the heater out - It aint been enough to overpower the -30 below zero cold + whatever the wind chill adds to it ..........
> 
> ...




and he says its just a street car. :scrutinize: :biggrin:


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cheloRO75_@Jan 20 2009, 01:02 PM~12761274
> *and he says its just a street car. :scrutinize:  :biggrin:
> *


IT IS .........
I CANT AFFORD A TURN TABLE ONE


----------



## o2SAVAGE (Dec 4, 2008)

*LOOKIN GOOD TATS* :thumbsup:


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by o2SAVAGE_@Jan 20 2009, 02:06 PM~12761830
> *LOOKIN GOOD TATS  :thumbsup:
> *


GRACIAS BRO


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

This has got to be done by now right???? :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Jan 21 2009, 08:33 AM~12769704
> *This has got to be done by now right????  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


IM HOPING BY OCT. THIS YEAR


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO68RAG_@Jan 21 2009, 12:46 PM~12771769
> *IM HOPING BY OCT. THIS YEAR
> *


Dang that aint bad at all! I would love to see mine out this season as well....but pretty sure that wont happen.


----------



## area651rider (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO68RAG_@Jan 21 2009, 02:46 PM~12771769
> *IM HOPING BY OCT. THIS YEAR
> *



:0


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RO68RAG_@Jan 21 2009, 12:46 PM~12771769
> *IM HOPING BY OCT. THIS YEAR
> *


 :0 :tears:


----------



## chaddyb (Mar 7, 2002)

FUCK! Aint this thing done yet? :uh: 



 


BTW get me a list of what paints you got plz


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chaddyb_@Jan 21 2009, 07:52 PM~12776155
> *FUCK! Aint this thing done yet?  :uh:
> 
> BTW get me a list of what paints you got plz
> *


He is demanding for a guy from north branch! :biggrin:


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)

it was cool last night .  .jc took one for the team :biggrin:


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cheloRO75_@Jan 22 2009, 04:56 PM~12784891
> *it was cool last night .  .jc took one for the team :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chaddyb_@Jan 21 2009, 07:52 PM~12776155
> *FUCK! Aint this thing done yet?  :uh:
> 
> BTW get me a list of what paints you got plz
> *


 :0


----------



## StreetStyleJG (Jun 11, 2007)

badass build-up! :thumbsup: keep up the good work


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Cookie-_@Jan 23 2009, 12:47 PM~12793408
> *badass build-up! :thumbsup:  keep up the good work
> *


THANKS


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

TTT


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)

u talk to BUBBA he dont answer My calls.


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cheloRO75_@Jan 24 2009, 12:43 PM~12802342
> *u talk to BUBBA he dont answer My calls.
> *


 :nosad: :banghead:


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RO68RAG_@Jan 24 2009, 10:50 PM~12806478
> *:nosad:  :banghead:
> *


i hear u brother


----------



## Y U H8TIN (Apr 2, 2006)

TTT


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Y U H8TIN_@Jan 26 2009, 07:33 PM~12822451
> *TTT
> *


no nintendo your new sign. :biggrin:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

FUCK


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RO68RAG_@Jan 30 2009, 12:48 PM~12859243
> *FUCK
> *










:biggrin:


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

ttt


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RO68RAG_@Jan 31 2009, 01:23 PM~12868021
> *ttt
> *


X2


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

:0 

hno:


----------



## chaddyb (Mar 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RO68RAG_@Feb 2 2009, 02:11 PM~12882663
> *:0
> 
> hno:
> *



 
theres too much in the roofular area . . .


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RO68RAG_@Feb 2 2009, 01:11 PM~12882663
> *:0
> 
> hno:
> *


 :0 HIDA-WAYS :biggrin:


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chaddyb+Feb 2 2009, 04:35 PM~12884802-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## Y U H8TIN (Apr 2, 2006)

*TtT fOr tHe BroThEr*


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Y U H8TIN_@Feb 3 2009, 10:15 AM~12892696
> *TtT fOr tHe BroThEr
> *


 :angry:


----------



## Y U H8TIN (Apr 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO68RAG_@Feb 3 2009, 11:21 AM~12892751
> *:angry:
> *


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Y U H8TIN_@Feb 3 2009, 01:14 PM~12894162
> *
> *


YOUR MOM :0


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

Where's those update pics boss?

Less corona more work! :biggrin:


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Feb 3 2009, 01:28 PM~12894265
> *Where's those update pics boss?
> 
> Less corona more work!  :biggrin:
> *


AFTER W.O.W THIS WEEKEND
I'LL BE GOING UP THERE


----------



## Y U H8TIN (Apr 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO68RAG_@Feb 3 2009, 02:15 PM~12894166
> *YOUR MOM :0
> *


 :twak:


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RO68RAG_@Feb 3 2009, 02:18 PM~12894669
> *AFTER W.O.W THIS WEEKEND
> I'LL BE GOING UP THERE
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

TTT!


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Feb 3 2009, 04:11 PM~12895669
> *TTT!
> *


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RO68RAG_@Feb 4 2009, 02:19 PM~12905635
> *
> *


tomorrow after the set up . hno: hno: Amateur night :0


----------



## emhomie626 (Jun 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cheloRO75_@Feb 4 2009, 06:00 PM~12907722
> *tomorrow after the set up . hno:  hno:  Amateur  night  :0
> *


 :0


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cheloRO75_@Feb 4 2009, 06:00 PM~12907722
> *tomorrow after the set up . hno:  hno:  Amateur  night  :0
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Y U H8TIN (Apr 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cheloRO75_@Feb 4 2009, 07:00 PM~12907722
> *tomorrow after the set up . hno:  hno:  Amateur  night  :0
> *


*AMATEUR NIGHT =*







:0


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Y U H8TIN_@Feb 4 2009, 07:20 PM~12908551
> *AMATEUR NIGHT =
> 
> 
> ...


 :yessad:


----------



## MidwestFleetwood (Jan 5, 2007)

Found a 68 Hard in the junk yard today...Has some clean parts on it...Bumpers looked good


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by R.O. caddy man_@Feb 7 2009, 03:48 PM~12936081
> *Found a 68 Hard in the junk yard today...Has some clean parts on it...Bumpers looked good
> *


----------



## rag-4 (Jul 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by R.O. caddy man_@Feb 7 2009, 04:48 PM~12936081
> *Found a 68 Hard in the junk yard today...Has some clean parts on it...Bumpers looked good
> *


I found a 68 Caddy yetserday at the junk yard...went two different places, but that was the only 60's car I found.... :angry:


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cruize1_@Feb 8 2009, 06:04 PM~12943950
> *I found a 68 Caddy yetserday at the junk yard...went two different places, but that was the only 60's car I found.... :angry:
> *


 :burn: :biggrin:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO68RAG_@Feb 3 2009, 02:18 PM~12894669
> *AFTER W.O.W THIS WEEKEND
> I'LL BE GOING UP THERE
> *


How was W. O. W.? :biggrin:


----------



## MidwestFleetwood (Jan 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cruize1_@Feb 8 2009, 07:04 PM~12943950
> *I found a 68 Caddy yetserday at the junk yard...went two different places, but that was the only 60's car I found.... :angry:
> *



Oh i found somthing to ass mofo :biggrin:


----------



## rag-4 (Jul 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by R.O. caddy man_@Feb 9 2009, 09:01 AM~12949291
> *Oh i found somthing to ass mofo :biggrin:
> *



:angry:


----------



## MidwestFleetwood (Jan 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cruize1_@Feb 9 2009, 09:19 AM~12949372
> *:angry:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Feb 9 2009, 06:54 AM~12949000
> *How was W. O. W.?  :biggrin:
> *


he dont remember :biggrin:


----------



## rag-4 (Jul 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RO68RAG_@Feb 8 2009, 09:34 PM~12945809
> *:burn:  :biggrin:
> *



:cheesy:


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty+Feb 9 2009, 06:54 AM~12949000-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## MidwestFleetwood (Jan 5, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by R.O. caddy man_@Feb 10 2009, 08:44 AM~12960915
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: cheloRO75, bad company

:nicoderm:


----------



## bad company (Aug 29, 2005)

HEY MAN GREAT COLOUR YOU PICKED OUT!CANT WAIT TO SEE THE FINISHED PRODUCT , :thumbsup:


----------



## rag-4 (Jul 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by R.O. caddy man_@Feb 9 2009, 09:28 AM~12949415
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



:nicoderm:


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bad company_@Feb 10 2009, 08:46 PM~12967488
> *HEY MAN GREAT COLOUR YOU PICKED OUT!CANT WAIT TO SEE THE FINISHED PRODUCT , :thumbsup:
> *


THANKS............


----------



## rag-4 (Jul 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RO68RAG_@Feb 10 2009, 09:08 AM~12960717
> *
> :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## MidwestFleetwood (Jan 5, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by R.O. caddy man_@Feb 11 2009, 07:55 AM~12971402
> *:biggrin:
> *


I SHOULD HAVE NEW PICS
THIS WEEKEND


----------



## chaddyb (Mar 7, 2002)

:cheesy:


----------



## chaddyb (Mar 7, 2002)

:cheesy:


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)

u made it home? :biggrin:


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cheloRO75_@Feb 13 2009, 04:05 PM~12995984
> *u made it home? :biggrin:
> *


 :yessad:


----------



## MidwestFleetwood (Jan 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RO68RAG_@Feb 11 2009, 04:42 PM~12975030
> *I SHOULD HAVE NEW PICS
> THIS WEEKEND
> *


 :uh:


----------



## rag-4 (Jul 19, 2002)

Granny Ghetta, is ready for next week....

:0


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Jan 14 2009, 09:21 AM~12700544
> *MOLDING A FRAME SUCKS
> 
> :yessad:  :yessad:  :yessad: But looks awesome when finished!
> ...


 :yessad: :yessad:


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cruize1_@Feb 14 2009, 09:35 AM~13001369
> *Granny Ghetta, is ready for next week....
> 
> :0
> *


 :0


----------



## StogiezRO90 (Nov 14, 2005)

TATA , YOU STILL NEED 68 HIDEAWAYS I GOT A SET ILL SELL YOU HIT ME UP . STOGIE 775 338 2510 .


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)

ORALE GUEY :biggrin:


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)

T T T


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by StogiezRO90_@Feb 15 2009, 01:01 PM~13009619
> *TATA , YOU STILL NEED 68 HIDEAWAYS I GOT A SET ILL SELL YOU HIT ME UP . STOGIE 775 338 2510 .
> *


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

Where is the progress??? :biggrin:


----------



## chaddyb (Mar 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Feb 17 2009, 08:16 AM~13026766
> *Where is the progress???  :biggrin:
> *



X2 :biggrin:


----------



## kaos283 (Nov 9, 2002)

x3, :yes: :yes:


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty+Feb 17 2009, 07:16 AM~13026766-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


SORRY GUY I DIDNT GO
BUT ITS DONE JUST HAVE TO
SMOOTH IT ALL OUT


----------



## MidwestFleetwood (Jan 5, 2007)




----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RO68RAG_@Feb 18 2009, 08:23 AM~13037910
> *SORRY GUY I DIDNT GO
> BUT ITS DONE JUST HAVE TO
> SMOOTH IT ALL OUT
> *


u gotta hurry up cinco around the corner :biggrin:


----------



## rag-4 (Jul 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cheloRO75_@Feb 14 2009, 12:32 PM~13002006
> *:0
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cruize1_@Feb 18 2009, 08:16 PM~13044252
> *:biggrin:
> *


no envitan


----------



## rag-4 (Jul 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cheloRO75_@Feb 18 2009, 09:27 PM~13044387
> *no envitan
> *


Diles que no nececitas invitacion...

:biggrin:


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cheloRO75+Feb 18 2009, 07:09 PM~13043394-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

TTT


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RO68RAG_@Feb 23 2009, 08:10 AM~13084261
> *TTT
> *


did they drop off your trailer?I told him u drink premium







:biggrin:


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cheloRO75_@Feb 23 2009, 05:39 PM~13089556
> *did they drop off your trailer?I told him u drink premium
> 
> 
> ...


 :nosad:


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RO68RAG_@Feb 24 2009, 06:42 AM~13095302
> *:nosad:
> *


 :banghead:


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cheloRO75_@Feb 24 2009, 07:19 PM~13101782
> *:banghead:
> *


HE'S DOING IT THIS MORNING


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RO68RAG_@Feb 25 2009, 07:11 AM~13106303
> *HE'S DOING IT THIS MORNING
> *


  did he bring the premium beer?. :biggrin:


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cheloRO75_@Feb 25 2009, 04:07 PM~13110642
> * did he bring the premium beer?. :biggrin:
> *


NOPE................. :scrutinize: :scrutinize: 





























:biggrin: :cheesy: :biggrin: :cheesy: :thumbsup:


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RO68RAG_@Feb 25 2009, 11:04 PM~13115177
> *NOPE................. :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:
> 
> :biggrin:  :cheesy:  :biggrin:  :cheesy:  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)




----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)

come on don't hold back on us , where the pics :biggrin:


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cheloRO75_@Mar 1 2009, 09:42 AM~13144089
> *come on don't hold back on us , where the pics  :biggrin:
> *


ILL POST THEM LATER,
STILL ALOT OF GRINDING
LEFT :angry: SO IT LOOKS
LIKE NO PROGRESS WAS MADE


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO68RAG_@Mar 2 2009, 08:01 AM~13151499
> *ILL POST THEM LATER,
> STILL ALOT OF GRINDING
> LEFT :angry: SO IT LOOKS
> ...


Your still grinding on a car you sold?? :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## R.O.VILLE (Dec 17, 2002)

~NEVER SATISFIED~ TTMFT


----------



## R.O.VILLE (Dec 17, 2002)

~NEVER SATISFIED~ TTMFT


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty+Mar 2 2009, 08:02 AM~13151507-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


SUP DANNY?


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

*I WILL POST PICS
OF THE CUSTOM UPPER TRAILING ARMS,
AND THE UPPER A-ARMS WE STARTED
TOMMOROW....  *


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RO68RAG_@Mar 2 2009, 08:36 PM~13158643
> *I WILL POST PICS
> OF  THE CUSTOM UPPER TRAILING ARMS,
> AND THE UPPER A-ARMS WE STARTED
> ...


looking good tata . fucking frame is looking sick, off the the powder coater next or not yet?  :thumbsup:


----------



## kaos283 (Nov 9, 2002)

Smooth :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cheloRO75+Mar 2 2009, 09:12 PM~13159169-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

Frame is looking sexy Tata! You can go ahead and start smoothing mine out when you got a couple minutes! :biggrin:


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

*AND STARTED THE ARMS*


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Mar 4 2009, 09:35 AM~13176791
> *Frame is looking sexy Tata! You can go ahead and start smoothing mine out when you got a couple minutes!  :biggrin:
> *


THANKS.............  
AND ABOUT THE GRINDING
ON YOURS :no:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO68RAG_@Mar 4 2009, 09:50 AM~13176999
> *THANKS.............
> AND ABOUT THE GRINDING
> ON YOURS  :no:
> *


 :biggrin: I figured as much.......just swung by Northern and bought another $50 in discs for this weekend.....going to be going to town on the arms!  

You powder coating the frame?


----------



## Kandy Drippa (Jun 20, 2004)

LOOKIN GOOD!!


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Kandy Drippa_@Mar 4 2009, 09:56 AM~13177076
> *LOOKIN GOOD!!
> *


THANKS


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Mar 4 2009, 09:53 AM~13177028
> *:biggrin: I figured as much.......just swung by Northern and bought another $50 in discs for this weekend.....going to be going to town on the arms!
> 
> You powder coating the frame?
> *


DONT KNOW YET.....
MIGHT PAINT IT.


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO68RAG_@Mar 4 2009, 09:58 AM~13177102
> *DONT KNOW YET.....
> MIGHT PAINT IT.
> *


Plans are to paint mine as well...was just curious if you were getting it coated how much that was going to run! :biggrin:


----------



## area651rider (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO68RAG_@Mar 2 2009, 09:36 PM~13158643
> *I WILL POST PICS
> OF  THE CUSTOM UPPER TRAILING ARMS,
> AND THE UPPER A-ARMS WE STARTED
> ...


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

*AND STARTED THE ARMS*


----------



## Kandy Drippa (Jun 20, 2004)




----------



## kaos283 (Nov 9, 2002)

Making some good progress. :thumbsup:


----------



## ElMeroPelotero (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RO68RAG_@Mar 5 2009, 01:18 PM~13191801
> *AND STARTED THE ARMS
> 
> 
> ...


looks aright for beginners ........


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Kandy Drippa+Mar 5 2009, 01:30 PM~13191927-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


JUST TRYING TO BE LIKE
YOU ONE DAY PLAYA  :biggrin:


----------



## chaddyb (Mar 7, 2002)

:werd: 

Lookin good.


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chaddyb_@Mar 5 2009, 08:51 PM~13196289
> *:werd:
> 
> Lookin good.
> *


THANKS B


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

Looks like some nice progress....you going to get it out this summer? :0


----------



## area651rider (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Mar 6 2009, 07:41 AM~13199181
> *Looks like some nice progress....you going to get it out this summer?  :0
> *



car is done he is just teasing everyone with some old pics :0


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by area651rider_@Mar 6 2009, 08:09 AM~13199273
> *car is done he is just teasing everyone with some old pics  :0
> *


 :0


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by area651rider_@Mar 6 2009, 07:09 AM~13199273
> *car is done he is just teasing everyone with some old pics  :0
> *


Yeah I figured as much....... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO68RAG_@Mar 5 2009, 04:18 PM~13191801
> *AND STARTED THE ARMS
> 
> 
> ...


you shoud try and mount them uppers higher up onn the frame rails so they dont hit the lowers when laid out


----------



## rag-4 (Jul 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by area651rider_@Mar 6 2009, 08:09 AM~13199273
> *car is done he is just teasing everyone with some old pics  :0
> *



:0 

Whuz going on bROther?


----------



## area651rider (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cruize1_@Mar 6 2009, 08:34 AM~13199404
> *:0
> 
> Whuz going on bROther?
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by area651rider_@Mar 6 2009, 07:09 AM~13199273
> *car is done he is just teasing everyone with some old pics  :0
> *


x2 just needs a plaque   :biggrin:


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)

T T T


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty+Mar 6 2009, 06:41 AM~13199181-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :nosad:


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

TTT


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

:angry:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

Get on with posting that progress! :biggrin:


----------



## emhomie626 (Jun 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Mar 12 2009, 05:28 AM~13257385
> *Get on with posting that progress!  :biggrin:
> *


X68


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RO68RAG_@Mar 9 2009, 09:13 PM~13230895
> *TTT
> *


x2


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Mar 12 2009, 05:28 AM~13257385
> *Get on with posting that progress!  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## 75HouseofGlass (Oct 1, 2008)

that mutha f!!!!ka is hot .


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 75HouseofGlass_@Mar 15 2009, 01:42 PM~13286953
> *that mutha f!!!!ka is hot .
> *


x2 



wuz up niles .


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

NICE WORK HOMIE


----------



## matdogg (Feb 15, 2005)

u done yet :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 75HouseofGlass+Mar 15 2009, 01:42 PM~13286953-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


_NOT QUIT.....
STILL TRYING TOO :biggrin: 
BUT GOT A LITTLE NEW PART  _


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO68RAG_@Mar 17 2009, 06:19 AM~13302926
> *THANKS NILES
> GRACIAS BRO!
> NOT QUIT.....
> ...


Baller status!  :biggrin:


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Mar 17 2009, 06:34 AM~13303007
> *Baller status!    :biggrin:
> *


----------



## kaos283 (Nov 9, 2002)

:wow:


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kaos283_@Mar 17 2009, 04:00 PM~13307703
> *  :wow:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Kandy Drippa (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RO68RAG_@Mar 17 2009, 07:19 AM~13302926
> *THANKS NILES
> GRACIAS BRO!
> NOT QUIT.....
> ...


niiiice!!!!!


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Kandy Drippa_@Mar 17 2009, 06:36 PM~13309049
> *niiiice!!!!!
> *


_THANKS!_


----------



## rag-4 (Jul 19, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RO68RAG_@Mar 17 2009, 06:19 AM~13302926
> *THANKS NILES
> GRACIAS BRO!
> NOT QUIT.....
> ...



Well Excuse the hell out of me hno:


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CUZICAN_@Mar 18 2009, 06:48 AM~13313650
> *Well Excuse the hell out of me hno:
> *


----------



## RIDDLER (Sep 25, 2005)




----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

Get in gear and get that beast on the engine! :biggrin:


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Mar 20 2009, 05:17 AM~13334712
> *Get in gear and get that beast on the engine!  :biggrin:
> *


x75


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty+Mar 20 2009, 05:17 AM~13334712-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)




----------



## o2SAVAGE (Dec 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cheloRO75_@Mar 15 2009, 10:43 AM~13285541
> *
> :biggrin:
> *


cant wait till this shit hits the streets! :thumbsup:


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by o2SAVAGE_@Mar 25 2009, 08:57 PM~13391512
> *cant wait till this shit hits the streets! :thumbsup:
> *


x2 , i think he's almost there :biggrin:


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by o2SAVAGE+Mar 25 2009, 08:57 PM~13391512-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RO68RAG_@Mar 28 2009, 06:11 PM~13418768
> *ME TOO JAVIE :biggrin:
> 
> *


WHATS THE OTHER RAGS NAME ? :0



UN SATISFIED :biggrin:


----------



## rag-4 (Jul 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cheloRO75_@Mar 28 2009, 07:23 PM~13418829
> *WHATS THE OTHER RAGS NAME ? :0
> UN SATISFIED  :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## Y U H8TIN (Apr 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cheloRO75_@Mar 28 2009, 07:23 PM~13418829
> *WHATS THE OTHER RAGS NAME ? :0
> UN SATISFIED  :biggrin:
> *


*OtHeR rAg..............* :scrutinize:


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cheloRO75_@Mar 28 2009, 06:23 PM~13418829
> *WHATS THE OTHER RAGS NAME ? :0
> UN SATISFIED  :biggrin:
> *


I LIKE IT......


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RO68RAG_@Mar 31 2009, 06:52 PM~13447523
> *I LIKE IT......
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RO68RAG_@Mar 17 2009, 07:19 AM~13302926
> *THANKS NILES
> GRACIAS BRO!
> NOT QUIT.....
> ...


 :0


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

lookin good bRO :nicoderm: it was nice meeting you in Dallas


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Apr 7 2009, 08:18 AM~13505285
> *:0
> *


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Apr 7 2009, 08:20 AM~13505297
> *lookin good bRO :nicoderm: it was nice meeting you in Dallas
> *


LIKEWISE BRO


----------



## RIDDLER (Sep 25, 2005)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)




----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO68RAG_@Apr 8 2009, 08:26 AM~13516410
> *
> 
> *


I have seen that pic before...need a new one! :biggrin:


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Apr 8 2009, 12:19 PM~13518515
> *I have seen that pic before...need a new one!  :biggrin:
> *


_*ITS DONE! :angry: :biggrin: *_


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO68RAG_@Apr 9 2009, 06:49 AM~13526045
> *Pics or it didn't happen!!!! </span>
> 
> :biggrin:
> ...


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RO68RAG_@Apr 9 2009, 06:49 AM~13526045
> *Pics or it didn't happen!!!! </span>
> 
> :biggrin:
> ...


X2


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty+Apr 9 2009, 06:59 AM~13526108-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


YOU BEAT ME  :biggrin:


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RO68RAG_@Apr 10 2009, 08:35 AM~13537777
> *
> YOU BEAT ME   :biggrin:
> *


 :uh:  :dunno: , NO NINTENDO!!!!!


----------



## Y U H8TIN (Apr 2, 2006)

wTf..............................................................................................................


----------



## hugos76 (Sep 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RO68RAG_@Apr 8 2009, 09:26 AM~13516410
> *
> 
> *


Smoothe ass frame :0


----------



## Kandy Drippa (Jun 20, 2004)

TTT


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hugos76+Apr 11 2009, 08:42 PM~13549902-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

TTT


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)

T T T


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)




----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## bad company (Aug 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO68RAG_@Apr 24 2009, 02:06 PM~13679767
> *
> *


You need to finish that ride off with some hideaways :biggrin:


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bad company_@Apr 25 2009, 03:50 PM~13687760
> *You need to finish that ride off with some hideaways  :biggrin:
> *


 :yes:


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)

quionda paisa......... te gustaron los tamales ...


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bad company+Apr 25 2009, 03:50 PM~13687760-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


CUALES TAMALES?


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RO68RAG_@Apr 26 2009, 07:37 PM~13696820
> *
> CUALES TAMALES?
> *


i gave berts some on friday , not much , nomas para calmar la tripa.


----------



## bad company (Aug 29, 2005)

right on :thumbsup:


----------



## chaddyb (Mar 7, 2002)

:werd:


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cheloRO75_@Apr 27 2009, 09:57 AM~13702293
> *i gave berts some on friday , not much , nomas para calmar la tripa.
> *


SHE BURNED ME :angry:


----------



## bam_bam (Mar 13, 2009)

DATS SOME GOOD PROGRESS ON THIS BUILD.... IT S A KEEPER


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by filg_70chev_@May 3 2009, 12:17 AM~13769136
> *DATS SOME GOOD PROGRESS ON THIS BUILD.... IT S A KEEPER
> *


THANKS


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

Bring it out already! :biggrin:


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@May 8 2009, 08:31 AM~13825398
> *Bring it out already!  :biggrin:
> *


NOT DONE YET


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO68RAG_@May 11 2009, 07:29 AM~13850231
> *NOT DONE YET
> *


I hear ya!


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@May 11 2009, 08:10 AM~13850517
> *I hear ya!
> *


IT WILL BE OUT SOMEDAY :biggrin:


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

TTT


----------



## Y U H8TIN (Apr 2, 2006)

TTT


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RO68RAG_@May 13 2009, 07:46 PM~13879051
> *IT WILL BE OUT SOMEDAY :biggrin:
> *



Quit Stallin :biggrin:


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CUZICAN_@May 25 2009, 03:33 PM~13992604
> *Quit Stallin :biggrin:
> *


I SHOULD GET GOING ON IT AGAIN
SOON


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO68RAG_@May 25 2009, 06:29 PM~13994203
> *I SHOULD GET GOING ON IT AGAIN
> SOON
> *



:yes: :yes:


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@May 26 2009, 05:28 AM~13998532
> *:yes:  :yes:
> *


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

Is it done yet? :biggrin:


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Jun 2 2009, 10:36 AM~14070851
> *Is it done yet?  :biggrin:
> *


I WISH


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO68RAG_@Jun 2 2009, 04:52 PM~14074841
> *I WISH
> *


 :yessad: :yessad: :yessad: 

I hear that!


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Jun 3 2009, 06:03 AM~14080570
> *:yessad:  :yessad:  :yessad:
> 
> I hear that!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

*~SHHHHHHHHIIIIIIIIIITTTTTTTTTTT~*



:angry:


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RO68RAG_@Jun 8 2009, 05:38 PM~14130782
> *~SHHHHHHHHIIIIIIIIIITTTTTTTTTTT~
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO68RAG_@Jun 8 2009, 05:38 PM~14130782
> *SSSHHHIIITTT!!!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Kandy Drippa (Jun 20, 2004)

uffin:


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

:angry:


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)




----------



## D!!!1 (Jun 4, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## R.O.VILLE (Dec 17, 2002)

:wave: :biggrin:


----------



## o2SAVAGE (Dec 4, 2008)




----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

im lovin the way that frame looks! can you fit 13s on the 96 rear end?


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by eastbay_drop_@Jul 7 2009, 10:32 AM~14402378
> *im lovin the way that frame looks! can you fit 13s on the 96 rear end?
> *


WITH A LITTLE GRINDING ON THE CALIPERS


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

:angry:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO68RAG_@Jul 30 2009, 12:22 PM~14628164
> *:angry:
> *


Is it done yet? :biggrin:


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Jul 30 2009, 12:24 PM~14628192
> *Is it done yet?  :biggrin:
> *


 :banghead:


----------



## kaos283 (Nov 9, 2002)

C'mon more pics. Wanna see how much lock up you made, cause i'm stuck at 32in.


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kaos283_@Jul 30 2009, 04:01 PM~14630589
> *C'mon more pics. Wanna see how much lock up you made, cause i'm stuck at 32in.
> *


I THINK THE LAST TIME
I CHECKED I WAS AT 43IN :angry: 
I WANTED MORE BUT WE DIDNT
WANT TO MOVE THE LOWER MOUNTS


----------



## kaos283 (Nov 9, 2002)

Well thats a good 10inch more than me, So it means something is not right. I'll check it out more next week.

Thanks for the info.


----------



## kaos283 (Nov 9, 2002)

Well now i know why you hade to make em longer. :biggrin:


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kaos283_@Aug 4 2009, 01:59 PM~14673088
> *Well now i know why you hade to make em longer.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

:angry:


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

TTT


----------



## bad company (Aug 29, 2005)

ANY MORE PICS OF THE CAR?? :biggrin:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## scrappin68 (Nov 24, 2004)




----------



## BOYLEHEIGHTS (Oct 8, 2008)




----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

WHATS UP TATA?


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bad company+Aug 25 2009, 04:37 PM~14878592-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WHATS UP MIKLO?
HOW YOU BEEN?


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RO68RAG_@Aug 29 2009, 10:37 PM~14923577
> *AND HERE ITS LOCKED UP
> 
> WHATS UP MIKLO?
> ...


been good bRO, yall coming down to TX this this year?


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO68RAG_@Aug 29 2009, 09:37 PM~14923577
> *AND HERE ITS LOCKED UP
> 
> WHATS UP MIKLO?
> ...


Looking good Tata! :biggrin:


----------



## kaos283 (Nov 9, 2002)

Nice, :biggrin: 

Extended the lowers 1in ?


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

Bumpin all the 68's in Project Rides..... :biggrin:


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO+Aug 30 2009, 07:48 AM~14925486-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


GRACIAS LUIS.


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)




----------



## kaos283 (Nov 9, 2002)




----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)




----------



## o2SAVAGE (Dec 4, 2008)

CUANDO NOS EHCAMOS UNAS?!


----------



## bad company (Aug 29, 2005)

Hey Bro keep up the nice work man,It takes a lot of time to build a car , going to be nice in the end :biggrin:


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bad company_@Oct 28 2009, 05:17 AM~15490150
> *Hey Bro keep up the nice work man,It takes a lot of time to build a car , going to be nice in the end :biggrin:
> *


LIKEWISE DAN!


----------



## bad company (Aug 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO68RAG_@Nov 6 2009, 09:54 AM~15581714
> *LIKEWISE DAN!
> *


 :biggrin: Take care man its gonna be a long cold winter.


----------



## D!!!1 (Jun 4, 2007)




----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bad company+Nov 7 2009, 07:15 AM~15590310-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## chaddyb (Mar 7, 2002)

Is this thing done yet? :uh:


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chaddyb_@Nov 7 2009, 10:36 AM~15591188
> *Is this thing done yet?  :uh:
> 
> *


 :nosad:


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)




----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

TTT


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

:| :| :|


----------



## bad company (Aug 29, 2005)

Hey ! Just checkin in on you man :biggrin:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bad company_@Nov 19 2009, 06:11 AM~15712368
> *Hey ! Just checkin in on you man :biggrin:
> *


No need, Tata isn't getting anyting done! he's on the same scedule as me now! :biggrin:


----------



## bad company (Aug 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Nov 19 2009, 06:21 AM~15712400
> *No need, Tata isn't getting anyting done! he's on the same scedule as me now!  :biggrin:
> *


Yeah its a sign of the winter blues coming on :angry:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bad company_@Nov 20 2009, 05:55 AM~15724477
> *Yeah its a sign of the winter blues coming on :angry:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bad company+Nov 19 2009, 06:11 AM~15712368-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :tears: :yessad:


----------



## Y U H8TIN (Apr 2, 2006)

POST PICTURES OF YOUR TRIP UP TO BUBBAS THIS WEEKEND ! ?


----------



## Biz-MN (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Y U H8TIN_@Dec 6 2009, 06:05 PM~15890740
> *POST PICTURES OF YOUR TRIP UP TO BUBBAS THIS WEEKEND ! ?
> *


MORE SAND BAR = LESS WORK! BWAHAHAAHA! DAMN I MISS THAT PLACE!


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Y U H8TIN+Dec 6 2009, 05:05 PM~15890740-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...












:roflmao: :yes:


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

TTT


----------



## MidwestFleetwood (Jan 5, 2007)

Look at that ol civil war musket ur shootin...hand gun so old look like jesse james himself shot it... :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by R.O. caddy man_@Dec 14 2009, 10:05 AM~15976436
> *Look at that ol civil war musket ur shootin...hand gun so old look like jesse james himself shot it... :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


ITS WAS BUBBAS :roflmao: 

DAMM BRO I CANT STOP LAUGHING :roflmao:


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by R.O. caddy man_@Dec 14 2009, 10:05 AM~15976436
> *Look at that ol civil war musket ur shootin...hand gun so old look like jesse james himself shot it... :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


THIS IS WHAT I HAD


----------



## VooDoo Lounge (Mar 12, 2002)

I love this picture.


It should be a poster called Rain or Shine!!


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by VooDoo Lounge_@Dec 14 2009, 10:00 PM~15983627
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## bad company (Aug 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VooDoo Lounge_@Dec 14 2009, 10:00 PM~15983627
> *
> 
> 
> ...


HA yeah I remember that day that was sweet, but rain like a bitch man, car should be called the puddle jumper :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bad company_@Dec 15 2009, 08:54 PM~15993813
> *HA yeah I remember that day that was sweet, but rain like a bitch man, car should be called the puddle jumper :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


I LIKE


----------



## MESSYK1N (Dec 17, 2005)

Que onda tata! I ain't been on this shit in a min. How u bROthers doin up there? I c ur ride is slowly comin along. We slowly doin r thing 2. Happy holidays 2 u n all the bROthers up there. Oh yea b carefull with them old ass guns, they dangerous! Lol!


----------



## Y U H8TIN (Apr 2, 2006)

POST PICS FROM THIS WEEKEND! DID YOU GUYS FINISH? OR DID YOU GUYS GO TO THE SAN BAR? :biggrin:


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MESSYK1N_@Dec 17 2009, 10:57 PM~16016668
> *Que onda tata! I ain't been on this shit in a min. How u bROthers doin up there? I c ur ride is slowly comin along. We slowly doin r thing 2. Happy holidays 2 u n all the bROthers up there. Oh yea b carefull with them old ass guns, they dangerous! Lol!
> *


LIKE WISE BRO..........!


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Y U H8TIN_@Dec 20 2009, 04:31 PM~16039456
> *POST PICS FROM THIS WEEKEND! DID YOU GUYS FINISH? OR DID YOU GUYS GO TO THE SAN BAR?  :biggrin:
> *


BOTH!


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

ttt


----------



## T-Guns (Jun 14, 2005)

whats up with some pics bRO? :cheesy:


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by T-Guns_@Dec 21 2009, 06:22 PM~16051178
> *whats up with some pics bRO?  :cheesy:
> *


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

TTT


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

cool looking at your pics because after I'm done having fun with her I'll be redoing the frame and motor to lol paint will be last!!Hey you got any front side running lights??need one


----------



## T-Guns (Jun 14, 2005)

pics?


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JOE(CAPRICE)68_@Dec 28 2009, 05:54 AM~16108947
> *cool looking at your pics because after I'm done having fun with her I'll be redoing the frame and motor to lol paint will be last!!Hey you got any front side running lights??need one
> *


THANKS!
NO I DONT HAVE ANY LIGHTS RIGHT NOW.


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by T-Guns_@Dec 28 2009, 07:16 PM~16114963
> *pics?
> *


----------



## ElMeroPelotero (Aug 25, 2004)

fotos por favor


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ElMeroPelotero_@Dec 29 2009, 12:33 PM~16122458
> *fotos por favor
> *


ORALE'


----------



## Y U H8TIN (Apr 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ElMeroPelotero_@Dec 29 2009, 01:33 PM~16122458
> *fotos por favor
> *


X2 :angry:


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Y U H8TIN_@Dec 31 2009, 11:13 AM~16145010
> *X2  :angry:
> *


DONT HAVE NONE......THIS WEEKEND


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)




----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

TTT


----------



## MidwestFleetwood (Jan 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RO68RAG_@Jan 4 2010, 11:52 AM~16178931
> *
> *


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by R.O. caddy man_@Jan 9 2010, 10:02 AM~16235716
> *
> *


mofo


----------



## Slinger520 (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RO68RAG_@Jun 8 2009, 05:38 PM~14130782
> *~SHHHHHHHHIIIIIIIIIITTTTTTTTTTT~
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Slinger520_@Jan 21 2010, 04:11 PM~16366654
> *:thumbsup:
> *


THANK MAN!


----------



## Chaotic Lows (Dec 25, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Yogi_@Jan 22 2010, 09:48 AM~16374911
> *:thumbsup:
> *


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

*FRAME PRIMERED AND READY FOR PAINT!*


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO68RAG_@Jan 25 2010, 08:02 AM~16402872
> *FRAME PRIMERED AND READY FOR PAINT!
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: 

Looking good boss! Now hurry up and finish it! :biggrin:


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Jan 25 2010, 10:58 AM~16404177
> *:wow:  :wow:
> 
> Looking good boss! Now hurry up and finish it!  :biggrin:
> *


THANKS JEFF..........
IM TRYING TO! :biggrin:


----------



## 64flattop (Dec 1, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RO68RAG_@Jan 25 2010, 08:02 AM~16402872
> *FRAME PRIMERED AND READY FOR PAINT!
> 
> 
> ...


Orale Tata looking Good!! que color Tata?


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 64flattop_@Jan 25 2010, 11:42 AM~16404548
> *Orale Tata looking Good!! que color Tata?
> *






GRACIAS BRO....ITS A SUNBURST ORANGE!


----------



## THEE LAST LAUGH (May 20, 2007)

:h5:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RO68RAG_@Jan 25 2010, 12:06 PM~16404742
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## scrappin68 (Nov 24, 2004)

:0


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THEE LAST LAUGH+Jan 25 2010, 01:47 PM~16405765-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :happysad:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO68RAG_@Jan 25 2010, 11:34 AM~16404475
> *THANKS JEFF..........
> IM TRYING TO! :biggrin:
> *


Progress is progress.....no matter how minimal! That is what I keep telling myself! :biggrin:


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Jan 25 2010, 05:56 PM~16408560
> *Progress is progress.....no matter how minimal! That is what I keep telling myself!  :biggrin:
> *


I HERE YOU BRO.....
HOPE TO FINISH IT SOON.


----------



## bad company (Aug 29, 2005)

Right on Bro ,Nice to see your getting on with this ride.Gets me some motivation to get my car done :biggrin: Looks sick .What colour you doing the frame?? :thumbsup:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO68RAG_@Jan 25 2010, 06:42 PM~16409053
> *I HERE YOU BRO.....
> HOPE TO FINISH IT SOON.
> *


Just in time to sell it! :biggrin:


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Jan 26 2010, 06:09 AM~16414249
> *Just in time to sell it!  :biggrin:
> *


 :no: I MIGHT SELL
THE MALIBU
BUT NOT THE RAGS!


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO68RAG_@Jan 26 2010, 08:28 AM~16414750
> *:no: I MIGHT SELL
> THE MALIBU
> BUT NOT THE RAGS!
> *


 :wow: 

If your selling the malibu I have no reason to finish the regal! :biggrin:


----------



## babie is nana 13 (Mar 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RO68RAG_@Jan 25 2010, 02:06 PM~16404742
> *
> 
> 
> ...


god incredible its buetiful :biggrin: your keeping me on my toes.


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Jan 26 2010, 10:11 AM~16415597
> *:wow:
> 
> If your selling the malibu I have no reason to finish the regal!  :biggrin:
> *


IN THAT CASE ........I'LL WAIT! :0


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by babie is nana 13_@Jan 26 2010, 03:26 PM~16418764
> *god incredible its buetiful :biggrin: your keeping me on my toes.
> *


THANKS!


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)




----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO68RAG_@Jan 26 2010, 07:42 PM~16421983
> *IN THAT CASE ........I'LL WAIT! :0
> *


 :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Jan 27 2010, 06:29 AM~16426733
> *:thumbsup:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## edward61 (Aug 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RO68RAG_@Jan 25 2010, 01:06 PM~16404742
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats fukin sweet uffin:


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by edward61_@Jan 27 2010, 02:09 PM~16430219
> *thats fukin sweet uffin:
> *


THANKS MAN....


----------



## phatjoe0615 (Nov 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RO68RAG+Jan 25 2010, 09:02 AM~16402872-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nice fuckin car comin alone bro :thumbsup: props to R.O. T.C. for doin some nice work :biggrin:


----------



## Y U H8TIN (Apr 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO68RAG_@Jan 25 2010, 09:02 AM~16402872
> *FRAME PRIMERED AND READY FOR PAINT!
> 
> 
> ...


LET'S SEE THE AFTER PICTURES! THAT SHIT LOOKS NASSSSSTY bRO.......


----------



## Y U H8TIN (Apr 2, 2006)

OH LET'S SEE THEM AMAZING TRAILING ARMS I GOT DOWN ON :biggrin:


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by phatjoe0615_@Feb 1 2010, 08:56 PM~16482935
> *nice fuckin car comin alone bro  :thumbsup: props to R.O. T.C. for doin some nice work :biggrin:
> *


THANKS!


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Y U H8TIN_@Feb 7 2010, 07:18 PM~16542506
> *OH LET'S SEE THEM AMAZING  ARMS I GOT DOWN ON  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Y U H8TIN (Apr 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO68RAG_@Feb 7 2010, 09:58 PM~16543717
> *
> *


NICE! NOW LET'S SEE THE FRAME :0


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Y U H8TIN_@Feb 8 2010, 07:42 AM~16547620
> *NICE! NOW LET'S SEE THE FRAME  :0
> *


I'LL POST THEM UP IN A BIT. :happysad:


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)




----------



## Y U H8TIN (Apr 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO68RAG_@Feb 8 2010, 10:47 AM~16548365
> *
> *


NICE  BUT IM LOOKING FOR THE CAMERA 1'S NOT TGE CELLPHONE 1'S :wow:


----------



## kaos283 (Nov 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RO68RAG_@Feb 8 2010, 09:47 AM~16548365
> *
> *


Looks real smooth.  Good work. :thumbsup: .


----------



## kaos283 (Nov 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RO68RAG_@Feb 7 2010, 08:58 PM~16543717
> *
> *


Ready for chrome. :biggrin:


----------



## kaos283 (Nov 9, 2002)

Quick question.:

I though that a little grinding would do, but now it looks like
china 13'' wont fit the 1996 rear-end because of the calipers being to big. 

Will Daytons/Zenith fit or do I have to go with 14'' absolutely.

Thanks


----------



## kaos283 (Nov 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Y U H8TIN_@Feb 7 2010, 07:18 PM~16542506
> *OH LET'S SEE THEM AMAZING TRAILING ARMS I GOT DOWN ON  :biggrin:
> *


X2


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kaos283+Feb 8 2010, 06:59 PM~16552998-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


YEAH.....I THOUGHT IT WAS A LIL TOO,
BUT IT WASN'T SO I JUST DID IT TILL THEY
DIDN'T RUB ANYMORE.

AND ABOUT DAYTONS OR Z'S ...I DONT
REALLY KNOW!


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

*A LIL SANDING......
*


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

*I'LL POST MORE TOMORROW!*


----------



## bad company (Aug 29, 2005)

SHOW CAR MAN! LOOKS GREAT MAN! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bad company_@Feb 9 2010, 05:36 AM~16558000
> *SHOW CAR MAN! LOOKS GREAT MAN! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


I WISH........ :happysad: 
IT WILL HIT THE STREETS AS MUCH
AS IT CAN.
JUST A NICE STREET CAR BRO!


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RO68RAG_@Feb 8 2010, 10:13 PM~16554504
> *I'LL POST MORE TOMORROW!
> *


frame looks GOOD


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

looking good man!!!


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Feb 9 2010, 06:34 AM~16558148
> *frame looks GOOD
> *


THANKS


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RO68RAG_@Feb 9 2010, 07:40 AM~16558176
> *THANKS
> *


no problem


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Feb 9 2010, 06:44 AM~16558186
> *no problem
> *


I'LL POST SUSPENSION PARTS LATER


----------



## 64flattop (Dec 1, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RO68RAG_@Feb 8 2010, 09:13 PM~16554504
> *I'LL POST MORE TOMORROW!
> *


Looking chingon ese Frame Bro ..GOOD Job Guyz!! :worship: :worship:


----------



## kaos283 (Nov 9, 2002)

Looks real good, 

:worship: :thumbsup:


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL+Feb 9 2010, 06:40 AM~16558173-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THANKS KAOS.  


EVERYTHING GOES GOOD WITH GOOD HELP,
AND THANKS TO MY CHAPTER THIS IS HOW
IT'S TURNING OUT.THANKS BROTHERS :thumbsup:


----------



## T-Guns (Jun 14, 2005)

:biggrin: :thumbsup: looks nice tata! im tryin to be like you when i grow :happysad:  
bubbas the shit too :biggrin:


----------



## scrappin68 (Nov 24, 2004)




----------



## chongo1 (Nov 6, 2007)

hey borther i'm gettin excited about this build


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by T-Guns_@Feb 9 2010, 03:13 PM~16562349
> *:biggrin:  :thumbsup: looks nice tata! im tryin to be like you when i grow  :happysad:
> bubbas the shit too :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: SHIT......
IM JUST COPYING YOU LIL HOMIE! :biggrin:


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by scrappin68+Feb 9 2010, 07:43 PM~16565358-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I AM TOO BRO....
WE'LL SEE HOW IT TURNS OUT.
SHOULD BE A NICE STREET RIDE.


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

AND THANKS AGAIN BRO FOR THE HELP!


----------



## T-Guns (Jun 14, 2005)

:thumbsup: leos great too :biggrin:


----------



## bad company (Aug 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO68RAG_@Feb 9 2010, 06:32 AM~16558141
> *I WISH........ :happysad:
> IT WILL HIT THE STREETS AS MUCH
> AS IT CAN.
> ...










Your shitting me man that car is going to be sweet ! Here is where I am at with my frame for my 6-9 just got it blasted,let the fun begin! :biggrin: Keep up the good work man! :thumbsup:


----------



## titslover (May 3, 2004)




----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bad company_@Feb 10 2010, 06:42 PM~16576114
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THANKS DAN.....
I REMEMBER THOSE DAYS! :around: 



ARE YOU FULLY WRAPPING IT?
IF SO THE INSIDE OF THE FRAME
SUCKS ON THESE FRAMES!


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)




----------



## vouges17 (Jul 18, 2006)

> WELL HERE'S SOME OF THE SUSPENSION PARTS
> ALMOST READY FOR CHROME JUST A LIL BIT MORE GRINDING!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

> > WELL HERE'S SOME OF THE SUSPENSION PARTS
> > ALMOST READY FOR CHROME JUST A LIL BIT MORE GRINDING!
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## Y U H8TIN (Apr 2, 2006)

YOU DESERVE 2 THUMBS UP FOR ALL YOUR HARD WORK.. :biggrin:


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Y U H8TIN_@Feb 11 2010, 07:46 PM~16587645
> *YOU DESERVE  2 THUMBS UP FOR ALL YOUR HARD WORK..  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :twak:


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

TTT


----------



## MidwestFleetwood (Jan 5, 2007)

Uh oh Leo in the house...Lookin good bro


----------



## bad company (Aug 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO68RAG_@Feb 11 2010, 07:59 AM~16581207
> *THANKS DAN.....
> I REMEMBER THOSE DAYS! :around:
> 
> ...


I HEAR YA !....YAH MAN!! THIS ONES GETTING A FULL WRAP.MY BUDDY OWNS A STEEL YARD AND SAYS HE CAN BEND A LOT OF MY STEEL UP FOR THE FRAME AND IT MAY CUT THE WRAPPING TIME IN HALF. :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by R.O. caddy man_@Feb 12 2010, 06:34 PM~16596842
> *Uh oh Leo in the house...Lookin good bro
> *


THANK PIMP!

AND LEO JUST WORKS FOR 10MIN AND 
WANTS TO TAKE A BEER BREAK!


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bad company_@Feb 13 2010, 06:33 PM~16604432
> *I HEAR YA !....YAH MAN!! THIS ONES GETTING A FULL WRAP.MY BUDDY OWNS A STEEL YARD AND SAYS HE CAN BEND A LOT OF MY STEEL UP FOR THE FRAME AND IT MAY CUT THE WRAPPING TIME IN HALF. :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


THATS COOL....YOU MOLDING IT? :0


----------



## Slinger520 (Jan 31, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Slinger520_@Feb 14 2010, 09:04 AM~16608396
> *:thumbsup:
> *


----------



## bad company (Aug 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO68RAG_@Feb 14 2010, 07:15 AM~16607918
> *THATS COOL....YOU MOLDING IT? :0
> *


YES SIR!! ,Shit Man I have been coming down to the cities for all these years with no ride ,gotta try to make up for that! :biggrin: I tell you man I will be the only one up here with a car with hydros and When I come down for a visit I have to take everything in that I can on doing a build and to get some knowledge.I appreciate all the advice and help Minnesota gives me.I tell ya its a big learning process here man .Thanks again to Minnesota for all the help and more or less accepting a complete stranger to come and hang out for some good times in the big city and maybe learn a thing or two.  :thumbsup:


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bad company_@Feb 15 2010, 06:37 PM~16621469
> *YES SIR!! ,Shit Man I have been coming down to the cities for all these years with no ride ,gotta try to make up for that! :biggrin: I tell you  man I will be the only one up here with a car with hydros and When I come down for a  visit I have to take everything in that I can on doing a build and to get some knowledge.I appreciate all the advice and help Minnesota gives me.I tell ya its a big learning process here man .Thanks again to Minnesota for all the help and more or less accepting a complete stranger to come and hang out for some good times in the big city and maybe learn a thing or two.   :thumbsup:
> *


ANY TIME DAN........
AND IM SURE YOUR RIDE'S GOING TO
BE CLEAN ASS HELL WHEN YOUR DONE.
PLUS ITS A RAG BRO  

MIGHT DO SOME MURALS ON MY FRAME NEXT....
WE'LL SEE :happysad:


----------



## Biz-MN (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Biz-MN_@Feb 16 2010, 07:31 AM~16627068
> *
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## THUGG PASSION 2 (Jan 14, 2008)

lookin good Tatz...LOOKS LIKE U GONNA B READY FOR THE SUPERSHOW ...THIS YEAR


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION 2_@Feb 16 2010, 10:02 AM~16628028
> *lookin good Tatz...LOOKS LIKE U GONNA B READY FOR THE SUPERSHOW ...THIS YEAR
> *


I HOPE BRO...I HOPE!


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RO68RAG_@Feb 16 2010, 06:42 PM~16632124
> *I HOPE BRO...I HOPE!
> *



IM SURE IT WILL


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Feb 16 2010, 05:53 PM~16632217
> *IM SURE IT WILL
> *


IF NOT.......YOU JUST TAKE YOUR 65 :0


----------



## scrappin68 (Nov 24, 2004)




----------



## RIDDLER (Sep 25, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: i wish i can be like u when i grow up must be nice :biggrin:


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RIDDLER_@Feb 16 2010, 11:50 PM~16637002
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup: i  wish i can be like u when i grow up must  be nice  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: COME ON MATT.....ITS A 68  
I WANT TO HAVE A 62 LIKE YOU WHEN I GROW UP! :cheesy:


----------



## bad company (Aug 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO68RAG_@Feb 16 2010, 07:24 AM~16627036
> *ANY TIME DAN........
> AND IM SURE YOUR RIDE'S GOING TO
> BE CLEAN ASS HELL WHEN YOUR DONE.
> ...


Yes that would set it off jus right!! :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bad company_@Feb 17 2010, 05:53 PM~16643511
> *Yes that would set it off jus right!! :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


WE'LL SEE?????


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)




----------



## T-Guns (Jun 14, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## ElMeroPelotero (Aug 25, 2004)

looks good ..... maybe one day ill have a fully wraped frame and chrome suspension


----------



## gusgus (Dec 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RO68RAG_@Feb 11 2010, 12:44 PM~16582538
> *
> 
> 
> *


IS LOOKIN GOOD :thumbsup:


----------



## bad company (Aug 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO68RAG_@Feb 19 2010, 07:14 AM~16659891
> *
> *


NICE , CLEAN LOOKING REAR DIFF,CAN I COPY YOU OR IS IT PATENTED,I LIKE!! :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by T-Guns+Feb 19 2010, 10:21 AM~16661227-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THANKS DAN.....
GO RIGHT AHEAD BRO
ITS REINFORCED WITH 1/2 INCH
STEEL.


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

ONE LOWER DONE...THANKS BUBBA!


----------



## T-Guns (Jun 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO68RAG_@Feb 20 2010, 07:07 PM~16672796
> *THANKS HUERRA
> *


this chola :cheesy:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RO68RAG_@Feb 20 2010, 07:11 PM~16672827
> *ONE LOWER DONE...THANKS BUBBA!
> 
> 
> *



bubba's work is amazing


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Feb 20 2010, 08:42 PM~16673791
> *bubba's work is amazing
> *


 :yes: BUT HE HATE EVERYTIME
HE STARTS THE NEXT THING! :biggrin:


----------



## bad company (Aug 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO68RAG_@Feb 20 2010, 06:07 PM~16672796
> *THANKS HUERRA
> JUST TRYING TO GET ON YOUR LEVEL PIMP
> THANKS
> ...


VELLY NICE I MUST SAY!! :0


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bad company_@Feb 21 2010, 12:45 PM~16678510
> *VELLY NICE I MUST SAY!! :0
> *


 :naughty:


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

TTT


----------



## bad company (Aug 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO68RAG_@Feb 21 2010, 04:55 PM~16680151
> *:naughty:
> *


That :naughty: smiley is jus too high man.lol :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: Hey man lets see some more pics,!!! :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RO68RAG_@Feb 17 2010, 10:38 PM~16645609
> *WE'LL SEE?????
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: Will she be on the streets this summer?


----------



## o2SAVAGE (Dec 4, 2008)

good shit tats! the 68 is comin along nice. that paint looks sick bro! :thumbsup:


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bad company+Feb 23 2010, 05:52 AM~16697852-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THANKS JAVIES...WHERE YOU BEEN? :biggrin:


----------



## bad company (Aug 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO68RAG_@Feb 23 2010, 03:23 PM~16702132
> *PICS OF WHAT? :biggrin:
> :dunno:
> THANKS JAVIES...WHERE YOU BEEN? :biggrin:
> *


I want to some progress pics :biggrin:


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bad company_@Feb 24 2010, 05:47 AM~16709379
> *I want to some progress pics  :biggrin:
> *


NEXT SHOULD BE THE SUSPENSION
BUT ITS NOT QUIT DONE YET!


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

TTT


----------



## scrappin68 (Nov 24, 2004)




----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by scrappin68_@Feb 28 2010, 06:41 PM~16752897
> *
> *


----------



## bad company (Aug 29, 2005)

Just rollin on by to check things out Bro :biggrin:


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bad company_@Mar 2 2010, 05:31 AM~16769613
> *Just rollin on by to check things out Bro  :biggrin:
> *


THANKS DAN...... :biggrin:


----------



## THEE LAST LAUGH (May 20, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THEE LAST LAUGH_@Mar 4 2010, 11:59 AM~16795703
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :happysad:


----------



## GHO$T (May 20, 2009)

:thumbsup: :drama:


----------



## MidwestFleetwood (Jan 5, 2007)

To the Top For The Homie T :biggrin:


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GHO$T+Mar 21 2010, 07:45 AM~16951444-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


SUP MOFO? :biggrin:


----------



## stillrollin (Mar 15, 2004)

Ohhh dam ... Just found this topic.... 

Whatz up bROda looking good


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by stillrollin_@Mar 21 2010, 11:21 PM~16958380
> *Ohhh dam ... Just found this topic....
> 
> Whatz up bROda looking good
> *


GRACIAS SAL.....YOUR IS LOOKING GOOD TOO!


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

SO MY BUDDY WASN'T HAPPY THE
WAY THE LOWER TRAILING ARMS CAME
OUT SO HE MADE SOME NEW ONES FOR ME.

*NEW ONES....*


----------



## stillrollin (Mar 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RO68RAG_@Mar 22 2010, 07:08 AM~16959539
> *GRACIAS SAL.....YOUR IS LOOKING GOOD TOO!
> *


thanxz man urs comming out great also cant wait


----------



## chongo1 (Nov 6, 2007)

:0


> _Originally posted by RO68RAG_@Mar 27 2010, 06:56 AM~17015307
> *SO MY BUDDY WASN'T HAPPY THE
> WAY THE LOWER TRAILING ARMS CAME
> OUT SO HE MADE SOME NEW ONES FOR ME.
> ...


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chongo1_@Mar 28 2010, 08:27 AM~17022527
> *:0
> *


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)




----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)




----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
1 Members: Supe
:wow:


----------



## Supe (Mar 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RO68RAG_@Mar 31 2010, 09:12 PM~17060669
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 1 Members: Supe
> :wow:
> *


I just found this build...never seen it before......looking good :biggrin:


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Supe_@Mar 31 2010, 08:15 PM~17060721
> *I just found this build...never seen it before......looking good :biggrin:
> *



GRACIAS...!


----------



## GHO$T (May 20, 2009)

what a-arm extension u going with.


----------



## Y U H8TIN (Apr 2, 2006)

TtT.........THIS TOPIC IS GAY, AND SO IS BUBBA! :biggrin:


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GHO$T_@Apr 1 2010, 03:56 PM~17068481
> *what a-arm  extension u going with.
> *


1 3/4


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Y U H8TIN_@Apr 1 2010, 04:06 PM~17068553
> *TtT.........THIS TOPIC IS GAY, AND SO IS BUBBA!  :biggrin:
> *


 :yessad:


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

CHROME SOON


----------



## THEE LAST LAUGH (May 20, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THEE LAST LAUGH_@Apr 1 2010, 09:26 PM~17071835
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :angry:


----------



## chaddyb (Mar 7, 2002)

:cheesy:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

Now who's the baller?


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chaddyb_@Apr 2 2010, 08:04 AM~17074737
> *:cheesy:
> *


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Apr 2 2010, 08:05 AM~17074751
> *Now who's the baller?
> *


YOU........
YOU GOT STUFF
I NEVER SEEN BEFORE! :0


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO68RAG_@Apr 2 2010, 08:07 AM~17074761
> *YOU........
> YOU GOT STUFF
> I NEVER SEEN BEFORE! :0
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

But you have the malibu! 

Parts are looking good though! :biggrin:


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

It's coming along nice homie..


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty+Apr 2 2010, 08:11 AM~17074801-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


GRACIAS LUIS......AND CONGRATS
ON YOUR SALE!
WHATS NEXT ????? VERT 64 :0


----------



## kaos283 (Nov 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RO68RAG_@Apr 1 2010, 05:40 PM~17069334
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## bad company (Aug 29, 2005)

Hey Man wassssuup! :biggrin:


----------



## LUCKY (Mar 14, 2003)




----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bad company_@Apr 9 2010, 08:20 PM~17148752
> *Hey Man wassssuup! :biggrin:
> *


NOTHING MUCH BRO.....
JUST WAITING ON A LIL CHROME TO
COME BACK YOU KNOW! :naughty:


----------



## T-Guns (Jun 14, 2005)

:420:


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by T-Guns_@Apr 14 2010, 03:46 PM~17193125
> *:420:
> *


Q-VO PISTOLAS :biggrin:


----------



## bad company (Aug 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO68RAG_@Apr 14 2010, 05:19 AM~17187833
> *NOTHING MUCH BRO.....
> JUST WAITING ON A LIL CHROME TO
> COME BACK YOU KNOW! :naughty:
> *


Hey man, whos doing your chrome ? I may need to send some undies out in a bit :biggrin:


----------



## babie is nana 13 (Mar 15, 2009)




----------



## Y U H8TIN (Apr 2, 2006)

WHERE YOU AT? ITS SATURDAY!! :wow:


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Y U H8TIN_@Apr 17 2010, 07:14 AM~17219789
> *WHERE YOU AT? ITS SATURDAY!!  :wow:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## bad company (Aug 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bad company_@Apr 15 2010, 03:05 PM~17203948
> *Hey man, whos doing your chrome ? I may need to send some undies out in a bit :biggrin:
> *


 :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bad company_@Apr 18 2010, 07:18 PM~17231074
> *:dunno:  :dunno:
> *


pm sent!


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

ttt


----------



## Y U H8TIN (Apr 2, 2006)




----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Y U H8TIN_@Apr 20 2010, 07:01 AM~17245858
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :yes:


----------



## titslover (May 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RO68RAG_@Apr 21 2010, 12:37 PM~17259338
> *:yes:
> 
> 
> *


damn bro nice fucking frame


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by titslover_@Apr 21 2010, 11:51 PM~17267611
> *damn bro nice fucking frame
> *


THANKS......JUST WAITING ON MY SUSPENSION TO COME BACK!


----------



## mr.lincon (Apr 1, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mr.lincon_@Apr 23 2010, 10:46 PM~17286451
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## vouges17 (Jul 18, 2006)

[/quote]

frame looks great homie :thumbsup:


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

>


frame looks great homie :thumbsup:
[/quote]

THANKS ALOT!


----------



## chongo1 (Nov 6, 2007)

get down get funky stand back up again...


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chongo1_@Apr 25 2010, 09:23 AM~17294897
> *get down get funky stand back up again...
> *


thats my boy getting down!


----------



## Y U H8TIN (Apr 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO68RAG_@Apr 25 2010, 01:12 PM~17295865
> *thats my boy getting down!
> *


HE'S AMAZING!


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Y U H8TIN_@Apr 29 2010, 09:49 AM~17340570
> *HE'S AMAZING!
> 
> 
> ...



:roflmao:


----------



## bad company (Aug 29, 2005)

Nice Job Bro, Lets see some more pics :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bad company_@Apr 30 2010, 04:50 PM~17354286
> *Nice Job Bro, Lets see some more pics :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


SOON!


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

REAREND GETTING POLISHED.....


----------



## bad company (Aug 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO68RAG_@May 2 2010, 08:48 AM~17364737
> *REAREND GETTING POLISHED.....
> 
> 
> ...


 :0  Right on Looks Good Man !! :biggrin: I would sure hate to have to do that job! :thumbsup:


----------



## Slinger520 (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RO68RAG_@May 2 2010, 08:48 AM~17364737
> *REAREND GETTING POLISHED.....
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: DAMN!!! :wow: :biggrin: :thumbsup: That is looking hella good man!!!


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

Get everything buttoned up for the debut at the super bowl today? :biggrin:


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@May 7 2010, 07:12 AM~17417494
> *Get everything buttoned up for the debut at the super bowl today?  :biggrin:
> *


  DIDNT MAKE IT!


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

*
TIME TO SHINE! :boink: *


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

:naughty:


----------



## Curtis Fisher (Nov 15, 2008)

Nice work bro uffin: uffin:


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Curtis Fisher_@May 11 2010, 04:36 PM~17457777
> *Nice work bro  uffin:  uffin:
> *


thanks curtis!


----------



## Y U H8TIN (Apr 2, 2006)

LOOKING GOOD BRO


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Y U H8TIN_@May 12 2010, 05:00 AM~17463270
> *LOOKING GOOD BRO
> *


GRACIAS!


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

:wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## kaos283 (Nov 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RO68RAG_@May 12 2010, 08:48 AM~17464598
> *
> 
> :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> *



Awww shit. Need to get mine done now. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: Looks good seriously.


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kaos283_@May 12 2010, 02:13 PM~17467435
> *Awww shit. Need to get mine done now.  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  Looks good seriously.
> *


THANKS!


----------



## Slinger520 (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RO68RAG_@May 12 2010, 08:48 AM~17464598
> *
> 
> :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> *


ooooooooooo weeeeeeeeee! looks sick!


----------



## bad company (Aug 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO68RAG_@May 12 2010, 08:48 AM~17464598
> *
> 
> :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> *


Holy chit mang !! Looks great !:biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Slinger520+May 13 2010, 02:03 PM~17479406-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THANKS GUYS!


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

its lookin good bRO :thumbsup:


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@May 14 2010, 05:56 AM~17487456
> *its lookin good bRO :thumbsup:
> *


JUST TRYING TO CATCH UP TO THE 65 BRO! :happysad:


----------



## babie is nana 13 (Mar 15, 2009)

looking real nice. those are some preeeety undies :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by babie is nana 13_@May 14 2010, 02:34 PM~17491866
> *looking real nice. those are some preeeety undies  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


gracias!


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RO68RAG_@May 14 2010, 09:42 AM~17488629
> *JUST TRYING TO CATCH UP TO THE 65 BRO! :happysad:
> *



your alot farther than me :biggrin:


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@May 19 2010, 06:27 AM~17538138
> *your alot farther than me :biggrin:
> *


YOUR HIGH CHUCK!


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

oh damn homie !... :wow:


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@May 19 2010, 07:02 AM~17538324
> *oh damn homie !...  :wow:
> *


I KNOW ITS NOT DONE YET!


----------



## T-Guns (Jun 14, 2005)




----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by T-Guns_@May 19 2010, 02:13 PM~17542106
> *
> *


THANKS FOR STOPPIN IN STRANGER! :wow:


----------



## MidwestFleetwood (Jan 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RO68RAG_@May 12 2010, 09:48 AM~17464598
> *
> 
> :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> *


 :0


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)




----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

TTT


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

:boink:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RO68RAG_@May 24 2010, 08:52 AM~17585184
> *
> 
> :boink:
> *



:wow:


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@May 24 2010, 04:35 PM~17589992
> *:wow:
> *


JUST TRYING BRO!


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## Slinger520 (Jan 31, 2008)

ahh shit, christmas early!


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RO68RAG_@May 25 2010, 03:11 PM~17600378
> *
> :cheesy:
> *


 :wow:


----------



## chongo1 (Nov 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RO68RAG_@May 25 2010, 02:11 PM~17600378
> *
> :cheesy:
> *


open it up i cant stand it :biggrin:


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Slinger520+May 25 2010, 03:09 PM~17600868-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i cant either! :cheesy:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO68RAG_@May 25 2010, 02:11 PM~17600378
> *
> :cheesy:
> *


Whoa, nice mailbox! :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@May 27 2010, 09:25 AM~17621187
> *Whoa, nice mailbox!  :wow:  :biggrin:
> *


ITS NOT MINE.......... :biggrin:


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

SO SOME OFF MY CHROME CAME IN TODAY...
CAME OUT GOOD! :biggrin:


----------



## stillrollin (Mar 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RO68RAG_@May 27 2010, 09:46 PM~17627408
> *SO SOME OFF MY CHROME CAME IN TODAY...
> CAME OUT GOOD! :biggrin:
> 
> ...


Dammmm looks like I found were to take my Parts to get done over the winter... Dammmm


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by stillrollin_@May 27 2010, 10:47 PM~17629222
> *Dammmm looks like I found were to take my Parts to get done over the winter... Dammmm
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

Looking good man. Start assembling!  :biggrin:


----------



## chongo1 (Nov 6, 2007)

:thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## The Kidd (Sep 28, 2009)

Lookin real good bRO


----------



## bad company (Aug 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO68RAG_@May 27 2010, 07:46 PM~17627408
> *SO SOME OFF MY CHROME CAME IN TODAY...
> CAME OUT GOOD! :biggrin:
> 
> ...


Will those chrome undies fit my 6-9 ? ......Ever heard of sharing :biggrin: Right on man loooooking good! :thumbsup:


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty+May 28 2010, 05:13 AM~17630739-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


YEAH THEY FIT...........BUT WHATS SHARING?  J/K


----------



## Curtis Fisher (Nov 15, 2008)

:drama: :drama: :wow: :wow: :drama: :drama:


----------



## bad company (Aug 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO68RAG_@May 27 2010, 07:46 PM~17627408
> *SO SOME OFF MY CHROME CAME IN TODAY...
> CAME OUT GOOD! :biggrin:
> 
> ...


Hey those are the pictures I sent you of the stuff I had chromed out for my car??!!! what the heck >?? JUS KIDDING.. HA GOT YOU BACK!! I suppose your going to chrome the whole body to like I am doing to my car? :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MidwestFleetwood (Jan 5, 2007)

Damn baller....How can i be down with all that chrome :biggrin:


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bad company_@Jun 2 2010, 05:09 AM~17672645
> *Hey those are the pictures I sent you of the stuff I had chromed out for my car??!!!    what the heck >??                JUS KIDDING.. HA GOT YOU BACK!! I suppose your going to chrome the whole body to like I am doing to my car? :biggrin:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


I AIN'T GOT MONEY LIKE YOU MR.DAN


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MidwestFleetwood_@Jun 2 2010, 07:55 AM~17673350
> *Damn baller....How can i be down with all that chrome  :biggrin:
> *


I BARELY CAN AFFORD MINE.......
YOU BEEN HAVING YOURS FOR YEARS PIMP!


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)




----------



## bad company (Aug 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO68RAG_@Jun 2 2010, 03:43 PM~17677316
> *I AIN'T GOT MONEY LIKE YOU MR.DAN
> *


Yeah Yeah ,I heard on the weekend of back to the fifties they are setting up a stage at Midway so we can watch you do a back flip off the stacks of all your money! :biggrin: :thumbsup: Right on Man! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bad company_@Jun 8 2010, 06:10 PM~17731403
> *Yeah Yeah ,I heard on the weekend of back to the fifties they are setting up a stage at Midway so we can watch you do a back flip off the stacks of all your money! :biggrin:  :thumbsup: Right on Man! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: its going to be just blank pieces of paper  :biggrin:


----------



## bad company (Aug 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO68RAG_@Jun 10 2010, 04:49 PM~17752178
> *:roflmao: its going to be just blank pieces of paper   :biggrin:
> *


HA HA Yeah right on bro. :biggrin:


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bad company_@Jun 11 2010, 04:47 PM~17762661
> *HA HA Yeah right on bro. :biggrin:
> *


----------



## chongo1 (Nov 6, 2007)

you guys should just send me all your chrome and go with platinum plating with some diamond inserts :thumbsup: :roflmao:


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chongo1_@Jun 14 2010, 06:01 PM~17785985
> *you guys should just send me all your chrome and go with platinum plating with some diamond inserts :thumbsup:  :roflmao:
> *


 :happysad:


----------



## bad company (Aug 29, 2005)

HEY Chromeholio any more shinys coming??...LOL :biggrin:


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bad company_@Jun 16 2010, 05:17 AM~17801996
> *HEY  Chromeholio any more shinys coming??...LOL :biggrin:
> *


soon!


----------



## chongo1 (Nov 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RO68RAG_@Jun 15 2010, 03:45 PM~17795696
> *:happysad:
> *


it was worth a shot haha :biggrin:


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chongo1_@Jun 18 2010, 09:33 AM~17823724
> *it was worth a shot haha :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## bad company (Aug 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO68RAG_@May 25 2010, 02:11 PM~17600378
> *
> :cheesy:
> *


IS THAT AMWAY?...LOL! :biggrin:


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RO68RAG+May 12 2010, 08:48 AM~17464598-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


when i gROw up i wonna be like this guy.....looking good tata


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cheloRO75_@Jun 21 2010, 07:24 PM~17849588
> *when i gROw up i wonna be like this guy.....looking good tata
> *


IT'S THE OTHER WAY AROUND PIMP!


----------



## Y U H8TIN (Apr 2, 2006)

ttt


----------



## Curtis Fisher (Nov 15, 2008)

Thats fucking sweet bro's :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Curtis Fisher_@Jul 12 2010, 07:14 AM~18023336
> *Thats fucking sweet bro's  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


THANKS CURTIS......


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)




----------



## bad company (Aug 29, 2005)

MORE PICS PLEASE! :biggrin:


----------



## Y U H8TIN (Apr 2, 2006)




----------



## Curtis Fisher (Nov 15, 2008)

Was up ROLLERZ where the pic :werd:


----------



## R.O.VILLE (Dec 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RO68RAG_@May 27 2010, 07:46 PM~17627408
> *SO SOME OFF MY CHROME CAME IN TODAY...
> CAME OUT GOOD! :biggrin:
> 
> ...


 :wow: must be nice..


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by R.O.VILLE_@Aug 24 2010, 09:32 AM~18392761
> *:wow: must be nice..
> *


NOT IF ITS JUST SITTING! :biggrin:


----------



## MidwestFleetwood (Jan 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RO68RAG_@Aug 24 2010, 04:21 PM~18395416
> *NOT IF ITS JUST SITTING! :biggrin:
> *


Whats up man....U got my shit done yet..I'm tryin to ride with the top down :biggrin:


----------



## OKJessie (Mar 1, 2010)




----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MidwestFleetwood+Aug 24 2010, 07:21 PM~18397481-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

TTT


----------



## Y U H8TIN (Apr 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO68RAG_@Sep 14 2010, 07:12 PM~18568456
> *TTT
> *


HERE YOU GO TATA


----------



## Y U H8TIN (Apr 2, 2006)

IS ALL THIS CHROME FOR THE FRAME I POSTED FOR YOU IN THE POST ABOVE ? :wow:


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Y U H8TIN+Sep 15 2010, 08:09 AM~18573757-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :yessad:


----------



## THEE LAST LAUGH (May 20, 2007)




----------



## vintage1976 (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RO68RAG_@Sep 16 2010, 08:53 PM~18586471
> *THANKS.
> :yessad:
> *



baller chit right there!! :biggrin: 

whats good Tata

Vegas??


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

wow, this is some great inspiration......great build homie...


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by vintage1976_@Sep 24 2010, 12:26 PM~18652598
> *baller chit right there!! :biggrin:
> 
> whats good Tata
> ...



COME ON JERM.....YOUR THE BIG BALLER! :biggrin: 

YOU KNOW IT! VEGAS!


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 95rangeron14z_@Sep 24 2010, 02:13 PM~18653399
> *wow, this is some great inspiration......great build homie...
> *


THANKS BRO!


----------



## OKJessie (Mar 1, 2010)

I CANT WAIT TO GET MY PARTS CHROMED OUT, HOPE THEY LOOK AS GOOD AS YOURS BRO, LOOKIN GOOD HOMIE..


----------



## vintage1976 (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RO68RAG_@Sep 24 2010, 04:30 PM~18653475
> *COME ON JERM.....YOUR THE BIG BALLER! :biggrin:
> 
> YOU KNOW IT! VEGAS!
> *


awwwwww shiiiiitt!!!


lookin forward to seein the MONEYsota crew :biggrin: 













(no ****)


----------



## bad company (Aug 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by vintage1976_@Sep 24 2010, 09:15 PM~18656246
> *awwwwww shiiiiitt!!!
> lookin forward to seein the MONEYsota crew  :biggrin:
> (no ****)
> *










Man I could not believe that there was a post on this topic!! And I went immediatly to it to look at some pictures and there were none! Damn!! So I had this picture of this guy I saw at a rollerz picnic somewhere and I thought I would throw this pic in here for someone to look at since there are no car pics!!


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bad company_@Sep 25 2010, 01:13 PM~18659811
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: SORRY BRO, BUT BUBBA'S ON A HONEY MOON!


----------



## bad company (Aug 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO68RAG_@Sep 26 2010, 07:34 PM~18667910
> *:biggrin: SORRY BRO, BUT BUBBA'S ON A HONEY MOON!
> *


HMMMM ..... If I recall this guy in the picture was running for Mayor?? :biggrin:


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bad company_@Sep 27 2010, 01:27 PM~18673926
> *HMMMM ..... If I recall this guy in the picture was running for Mayor?? :biggrin:
> *


STILL AM BUDDY! :biggrin:


----------



## bad company (Aug 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO68RAG_@Sep 27 2010, 07:12 PM~18676838
> *STILL AM BUDDY! :biggrin:
> *


YOU GOT MY VOTE BRO- MAYOR ,,,LOL! :biggrin:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)




----------



## MESSYK1N (Dec 17, 2005)

Looking good big dawg! See you guys in a week! :biggrin:


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SOLO\STYLE_@Sep 24 2010, 03:25 PM~18653909
> *I CANT WAIT TO GET MY  PARTS CHROMED OUT, HOPE THEY LOOK AS GOOD AS YOURS BRO, LOOKIN GOOD HOMIE..
> *


GRACIAS.....YOUR DOING A GOOD JOB TOO!


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MESSYK1N_@Sep 30 2010, 03:51 PM~18704317
> *Looking good big dawg! See you guys in a week! :biggrin:
> *


----------



## MidwestFleetwood (Jan 5, 2007)

PICS


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MidwestFleetwood_@Oct 3 2010, 08:11 PM~18727395
> *PICS
> *


SORRY BUT BUBBA
IS BUILDING A NEW SHOP RIGHT NOW!  


:boink:


----------



## bad company (Aug 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO68RAG_@Oct 27 2010, 06:28 PM~18925598
> *SORRY BUT BUBBA
> IS BUILDING A NEW SHOP RIGHT NOW!
> 
> ...


Holy Chit bubba !!Looks like the TAJ-MAHALL!!Good for you bro!.


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bad company_@Oct 28 2010, 05:16 AM~18929216
> *Holy Chit bubba !!Looks like the TAJ-MAHALL!!Good for you bro!.
> *


WE'LL BE ON IT SOON!


----------



## bad company (Aug 29, 2005)

:worship: :worship: :biggrin:


----------



## JOHNER (Sep 10, 2009)

Very nice project! love them 68verts...the frame looks awesome! Any plans on the interior yet? staying white??


----------



## Y U H8TIN (Apr 2, 2006)

Lets see them pictures!!


----------



## bad company (Aug 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Y U H8TIN_@Nov 11 2010, 05:44 AM~19041118
> *Lets see them pictures!!
> *


X2..LOL :biggrin:


----------



## Y U H8TIN (Apr 2, 2006)

*I guess ill post some!*










* LOOK @ THE GUY IN THE BACKGROUND.. ALWAYS DRINKING! * 

Thanks for the help b*RO*


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Y U H8TIN_@Nov 13 2010, 08:12 AM~19058096
> *I guess ill post some!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## TRURIDERHYDRAULICS (May 19, 2008)




----------



## TRURIDERHYDRAULICS (May 19, 2008)

i have a 96 rear end just like this. will it work with skirts or do you have to shorten it. Nice build by the way :biggrin:


----------



## Austin Ace (May 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO68RAG_@Oct 27 2010, 07:28 PM~18925598
> *SORRY BUT BUBBA
> IS BUILDING A NEW SHOP RIGHT NOW!
> 
> ...


Mayne that's nice , what size?


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TRURIDERHYDRAULICS+Nov 15 2010, 12:43 AM~19070455-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I DONT REALLY KNOW THE DIMENSIONS BUT
HE CAN FIT ABOUT 8 CARS IN THERE....


----------



## TRURIDERHYDRAULICS (May 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RO68RAG_@Nov 15 2010, 04:08 PM~19074909
> *I WAS TOLD THAT I CAN RUN SKIRTS WITH OUT SHORTEN IT
> AND WHEN I MEASURED IT IT WAS SHORTER THE MY STOCK ONE
> I THINK 1 1/2'' ON EACH SIDE!
> ...


Thanks for the info bro :biggrin: keep it pushing on the 8


----------



## Y U H8TIN (Apr 2, 2006)

TTT 4 Some pics! :biggrin:


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TRURIDERHYDRAULICS+Nov 18 2010, 11:35 PM~19108015-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## JOHNER (Sep 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Y U H8TIN_@Sep 15 2010, 10:09 AM~18573757
> *HERE YOU GO TATA
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by johner956_@Nov 24 2010, 07:10 AM~19151094
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## bad company (Aug 29, 2005)

Wheres da pics man...get me motivated. :biggrin:


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bad company_@Nov 28 2010, 02:51 PM~19183362
> *Wheres da pics man...get me motivated. :biggrin:
> *


I QUITE! :biggrin:


----------



## bad company (Aug 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO68RAG_@Nov 28 2010, 03:51 PM~19183661
> *I QUITE! :biggrin:
> *


WHAAAAAAAAAAT  :0 !


----------



## Y U H8TIN (Apr 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bad company_@Nov 29 2010, 09:12 PM~19194524
> *WHAAAAAAAAAAT   :0 !
> *


HE'S JUST BULLSHITING! :biggrin:


----------



## bad company (Aug 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Y U H8TIN_@Nov 29 2010, 09:33 PM~19195857
> *HE'S JUST BULLSHITING!  :biggrin:
> *


Well I hope so !!Like I always said dont quit while your.. A - HEAD !! LOL :biggrin: JUS KIDDIN BRO!! :thumbsup:


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bad company+Nov 29 2010, 08:12 PM~19194524-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :no:


----------



## Y U H8TIN (Apr 2, 2006)




----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Y U H8TIN_@Dec 8 2010, 07:49 PM~19277774
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I GUESS WE HAVE SOMETHING IN COMMON! :0


----------



## Y U H8TIN (Apr 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO68RAG_@Dec 9 2010, 04:25 PM~19285326
> *I GUESS WE HAVE SOMETHING IN COMMON! :0
> *


 :buttkick:


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Y U H8TIN_@Dec 9 2010, 03:34 PM~19285410
> *:buttkick:
> *


----------



## MidwestFleetwood (Jan 5, 2007)

Whats up with the car man....Ive already started on my next one....This one gone go fast though :biggrin:


----------



## MidwestFleetwood (Jan 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MidwestFleetwood_@Dec 14 2010, 06:06 PM~19326411
> *Whats up with the car man....Ive already started on my next one....This one gone go fast though :biggrin:
> *


BTW how u and the boys been..I hope all is well and u have a great Christmas...Please tell everybody i said hey.....


----------



## Y U H8TIN (Apr 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MidwestFleetwood_@Dec 14 2010, 06:08 PM~19326428
> *BTW how u and the boys been..I hope all is well and u have a great Christmas...Please tell everybody i said hey.....
> *


What's cracking MOFO? :biggrin:


----------



## MidwestFleetwood (Jan 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Y U H8TIN_@Dec 14 2010, 10:09 PM~19328742
> *What's cracking MOFO?  :biggrin:
> *


Not a damn thang..sup with u and ur boy....why aint he workin on that car :biggrin:


----------



## R.O.VILLE (Dec 17, 2002)




----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MidwestFleetwood+Dec 14 2010, 05:06 PM~19326411-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


BUBBA SHOULD BE FINISHING HIS SHOP SOON NI**A!


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

:drama:


----------



## Curtis Fisher (Nov 15, 2008)

Ohh shit hno: :drama:


----------



## bad company (Aug 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO68RAG_@Dec 19 2010, 05:44 PM~19369616
> *THE 59 RAG? :cheesy:
> WE BEEN GOOD.....I'LL TELL THESE HOMOS! :biggrin:
> BUBBA SHOULD BE FINISHING HIS SHOP SOON NI**A!
> ...


Holy Chit Bubba Look at that Taj Mahal you are building. good for you man :thumbsup:..... PS.. Miguel get to work!! :biggrin:


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bad company_@Dec 20 2010, 03:05 PM~19376992
> *Holy Chit Bubba Look at that Taj Mahal you are building. good for you man :thumbsup:..... PS.. Miguel get to work!!  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## R.O.VILLE (Dec 17, 2002)

:wow: :wow:


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by R.O.VILLE_@Dec 21 2010, 12:22 PM~19385319
> *:wow:  :wow:
> *


Q-VO CHI-TOWN?


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

WELL HERE'S SOME OTHER LIL PARTS THAT
CAME BACK FROM CHROMING! :happysad:


----------



## Y U H8TIN (Apr 2, 2006)

BALLER :wow:


----------



## bad company (Aug 29, 2005)

Nice to see some chrome undie pics on your build :biggrin:


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Y U H8TIN+Dec 28 2010, 07:51 PM~19443793-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THATS ALL I HAVE DANO.....PARTS!


----------



## Y U H8TIN (Apr 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO68RAG_@Dec 29 2010, 04:11 PM~19450671
> *SHIT........I SENT THEM LAST YEAR AND PAYED IN PAYMENTS! :happysad:
> THATS ALL I HAVE DANO.....PARTS!
> *


WHATEVER :uh:


----------



## bad company (Aug 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO68RAG_@Dec 29 2010, 03:11 PM~19450671
> *SHIT........I SENT THEM LAST YEAR AND PAYED IN PAYMENTS! :happysad:
> THATS ALL I HAVE DANO.....PARTS!
> *


AWWWW Man you are keeping us all in suspense mang! :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bad company_@Dec 30 2010, 03:42 PM~19460259
> *AWWWW Man you are keeping us all in suspense mang! :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)




----------



## s66rag (Oct 8, 2006)

CHUPITO'S CUSTOMS AL DAY!


----------



## Y U H8TIN (Apr 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by s66rag_@Jan 6 2011, 07:59 PM~19524827
> *CHUPITO'S CUSTOMS AL DAY!
> *


:0


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by s66rag+Jan 6 2011, 06:59 PM~19524827-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## s66rag (Oct 8, 2006)




----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by s66rag_@Jan 7 2011, 01:01 PM~19531527
> *
> *


 :twak:


----------



## R.O.VILLE (Dec 17, 2002)

:cheesy: :wow:


----------



## bad company (Aug 29, 2005)

JUS PASSIN THRU BRO... CHECKIN ON THINGS :biggrin:


----------



## Y U H8TIN (Apr 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bad company_@Jan 14 2011, 03:57 PM~19597706
> *JUS PASSIN THRU BRO... CHECKIN ON THINGS  :biggrin:
> *


He's on his way to bubbas right now :wow:


----------



## bad company (Aug 29, 2005)

Sorry I meant to say I was forum surfin .LOL


----------



## Y U H8TIN (Apr 2, 2006)

Let's see them pictures of the frame!?!? :cheesy:


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Y U H8TIN_@Jan 16 2011, 01:30 PM~19612417
> *Let's see them pictures of the frame!?!?  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


FOR GOT MY CAMERA! :biggrin:


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

:uh:


----------



## betosbomb (Sep 11, 2007)

:thumbsup: 
Looks good bROther.


----------



## T-Guns (Jun 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO68RAG_@Jan 16 2011, 07:07 PM~19613618
> *
> 
> :uh:
> *


thats right bRO


----------



## R.O.VILLE (Dec 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RO68RAG_@Jan 16 2011, 05:07 PM~19613618
> *
> 
> :uh:
> *


 :wow:


----------



## TRURIDERHYDRAULICS (May 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RO68RAG_@Jan 16 2011, 05:07 PM~19613618
> *
> 
> :uh:
> *


 :0 :0 more pics homie cant wait to get on my 68 rag!!


----------



## Y U H8TIN (Apr 2, 2006)

post all the pictures you were downloading when i was over there!! :0


----------



## bad company (Aug 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO68RAG_@Jan 16 2011, 05:07 PM~19613618
> *
> 
> :uh:
> *


Your car should be on the streets for Cinco bro! Sweeeet !


----------



## xSSive (Apr 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RO68RAG_@Jan 16 2011, 06:07 PM~19613618
> *
> 
> :uh:
> *




looks great tata...keep it up


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by xSSive_@Jan 17 2011, 02:18 PM~19621203
> *looks great tata...keep it up
> *


THANKS JOSE!


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

WELL FINALLY GOT SOME TIME TO GO WORK ON MY CAR
AND DID A LIL PROGRESS BUT FOR GOT MY CAMERA SO
PICS AIN'T TO GOOD!  

*WE HAD TO MOVE THE FRAME TO THE NEW SHOP FROM THE OLD ONE AND IT WAS FROZEN! *:happysad: 



*NEXT WE STARTED MOCKING UP THE REAR END...*













*I'LL POST SOME MORE TOMORROW OF THE FRONT END!  *
*AND WANTED TO THANK TITI,BIZ,AND BUBBA FOR THE HELP!*


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by betosbomb+Jan 16 2011, 06:15 PM~19614033-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: WHAT YEAR ARE WE TALKING DANO????2012 OR 2013 :biggrin:


----------



## bad company (Aug 29, 2005)

Well man the way its going from what I can see you should be rollin mid summer 2011 bro! :thumbsup:


----------



## Y U H8TIN (Apr 2, 2006)

NICE HOPPER :cheesy:


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bad company+Jan 17 2011, 09:01 PM~19625099-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THANKS....JUST NEED TO SMASH IT QUICK TO START ON THE NEXT HOPPER! 



 :biggrin:


----------



## bad company (Aug 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO68RAG_@Jan 18 2011, 05:42 PM~19632696
> *I HOPE SO! :happysad:
> THANKS....JUST NEED TO SMASH IT QUICK TO START ON THE NEXT HOPPER!
> 
> ...


Hey Bro what are you doing posting pics of my car on here ! :uh:


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bad company_@Jan 18 2011, 06:11 PM~19632946
> *Hey Bro what are you doing posting pics of my car on here ! :uh:
> *


SORRY!


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

*SO NEXT UP WAS TO MOCK UP THE FRONT END...*


----------



## T-Guns (Jun 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO68RAG_@Jan 19 2011, 07:03 PM~19641702
> *SO NEXT UP WAS TO MOCK UP THE FRONT END...
> 
> 
> ...


nice


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by T-Guns_@Jan 19 2011, 05:26 PM~19641918
> *nice
> *


THANKS GUNZ......


----------



## Curtis Fisher (Nov 15, 2008)

:wow: Looking good bro :wow:


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Curtis Fisher_@Jan 19 2011, 08:53 PM~19644132
> *:wow: Looking good bro  :wow:
> *


THANKS!


----------



## bad company (Aug 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO68RAG_@Jan 19 2011, 04:46 PM~19641596
> *SORRY!
> *


Its all good Bro, jus dont let it happen again. :biggrin: :naughty:


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bad company_@Jan 20 2011, 07:29 PM~19653597
> *Its all good Bro, jus dont let it happen again. :biggrin:  :naughty:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 2, 2008)

Looking Good bro.... Trying to shine like you this summer


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jan 21 2011, 05:14 PM~19662097
> *Looking Good bro.... Trying to shine like you this summer
> *


  YOU ALMOST DONE?


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

TTT


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO68RAG_@Jan 18 2011, 05:42 PM~19632696
> *I HOPE SO! :happysad:
> THANKS....JUST NEED TO SMASH IT QUICK TO START ON THE NEXT HOPPER!
> 
> ...


----------



## Y U H8TIN (Apr 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO68RAG_@Jan 19 2011, 06:03 PM~19641702
> *SO NEXT UP WAS TO MOCK UP THE FRONT END...
> 
> 
> ...


1DAY


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Jan 24 2011, 05:05 PM~19685318
> *
> *


SUP RENZO?


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

ttt


----------



## Y U H8TIN (Apr 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO68RAG_@Jan 26 2011, 04:04 PM~19704656
> *ttt
> *


TTT FOR WHAT?


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Y U H8TIN_@Jan 26 2011, 06:38 PM~19706439
> *TTT FOR WHAT?
> *


TU NALGAS! :roflmao:


----------



## Y U H8TIN (Apr 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO68RAG_@Jan 26 2011, 09:02 PM~19707323
> *TU NALGAS! :roflmao:
> *


LAS TUYAS! :biggrin:


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Y U H8TIN_@Jan 27 2011, 05:57 PM~19716130
> *LAS TUYAS!  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


I THOUGHT YOU WEREN'T SHOWING NO BODY
YOUR NEW TATTOO? :roflmao: 
YOUR TRIPPING, AT LEAST THE DWARFS 
LOOK COO! :biggrin:


----------



## bad company (Aug 29, 2005)

THATS JUST WRONG ..BLUCCCCHH :nono:


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bad company_@Jan 27 2011, 08:03 PM~19717288
> *THATS JUST WRONG ..BLUCCCCHH :nono:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

:happysad:


----------



## Y U H8TIN (Apr 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO68RAG_@Jan 30 2011, 06:55 PM~19739377
> *
> :happysad:
> *


Are those real D'z ? :cheesy: 










lets see some more pictures!! :biggrin:


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Y U H8TIN_@Jan 30 2011, 06:25 PM~19739671
> *Are those real D'z ?  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## crayzy 8 (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RO68RAG_@Jan 30 2011, 05:55 PM~19739377
> *
> :happysad:
> *


LOOKN REAL GOOD HOMIE  what size metal did u use to box ur frame??


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

this, going to be, a bad ass 68


----------



## OKJessie (Mar 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RO68RAG_@Jan 19 2011, 05:03 PM~19641702
> *SO NEXT UP WAS TO MOCK UP THE FRONT END...
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship: :worship:


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by crayzy 8+Jan 30 2011, 09:31 PM~19741619-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


GRACIAS BRO!


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

SO I HAD SOME TIME THIS WEEKEND TO DO A LITTLE MORE
TO ''NEVER SATISFIED'' AND GOT A COUPLE THINGS DONE!

SO FRIDAY NIGHT WE LIFTED THE CAR
ON TO THE BODY DOLLY WE DID!





THIS GUY WAS A *''BIGG HELP''* :biggrin:


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

SO THEN I DROPPED THE GAS TANK
TO SEE THE REST OF THE FLOOR :happysad: 









SO THEN WE LOADED IT ON THE TRAILER TO
TAKE IT FOR A SPIN THE NEXT DAY TO ''OLD MAN FREY''! :biggrin:


----------



## bad company (Aug 29, 2005)

Right on Man ..Gotta love progress and getting closer to the final stages of the build.Looking good keep the pictures coming. :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bad company_@Jan 31 2011, 06:33 PM~19749449
> *Right on Man ..Gotta love progress and getting closer to the final stages of the build.Looking good keep the pictures coming. :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


ITS DONE! :happysad:


----------



## bad company (Aug 29, 2005)

PROVE IT WITH SOME PICS!! :biggrin:


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bad company_@Jan 31 2011, 07:42 PM~19750168
> *PROVE IT WITH SOME PICS!! :biggrin:
> *


 :naughty:


----------



## Y U H8TIN (Apr 2, 2006)

:wow:


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

SO HERE'S THE PICS OF THE
BELLY GETTING SAND BLASTED !

















SO IT TURNED OUT THAT MY FLOORS WE NICE AND CLEAN! :boink:


----------



## T-Guns (Jun 14, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO68RAG_@Feb 2 2011, 02:53 PM~19768276
> *SO HERE'S THE PICS OF THE
> BELLY GETTING SAND BLASTED !
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by T-Guns+Feb 2 2011, 04:21 PM~19769083-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THANKS


----------



## regal.1980 (Aug 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO68RAG_@Feb 2 2011, 03:53 PM~19768276
> *SO HERE'S THE PICS OF THE
> BELLY GETTING SAND BLASTED !
> 
> ...


Damn! In the snow? Now thats dedication! I gotta step it up. hell of a build!


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by regal.1980_@Feb 2 2011, 04:49 PM~19769355
> *Damn! In the snow? Now thats dedication! I gotta step it up. hell of a build!
> *


THANKS!
AND THE TEMP WAS LIKE -2 BELOW! :happysad:


----------



## Y U H8TIN (Apr 2, 2006)

NICE BODY DOLLY :biggrin:


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Y U H8TIN_@Feb 2 2011, 07:34 PM~19771173
> *NICE BODY DOLLY  :biggrin:
> *


I KNOW SOME GUYS THAT BUILD THEM HERE IN THE CITIES!


----------



## bad company (Aug 29, 2005)

Hey Bro ,Nice to see you have a clean belly...LOL Looks clean man....here is a MOTIVATION PIC FOR YOU!! :biggrin:


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bad company_@Feb 2 2011, 07:46 PM~19771328
> *Hey Bro ,Nice to see you have a clean belly...LOL Looks clean man....here is a  MOTIVATION PIC FOR YOU!! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


thanks


----------



## Y U H8TIN (Apr 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO68RAG_@Feb 2 2011, 08:37 PM~19771212
> *I KNOW SOME GUYS THAT BUILD THEM HERE IN THE CITIES!
> *


THESE GUYS ? :dunno:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

ttt


----------



## s66rag (Oct 8, 2006)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO68RAG_@Feb 2 2011, 04:46 PM~19769309
> *ORALE PAISA :biggrin:
> THANKS
> *


----------



## R.O.VILLE (Dec 17, 2002)

:wow: :biggrin:


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Y U H8TIN+Feb 2 2011, 08:19 PM~19771771-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

SO I INSTALLED THE REAR ROTORS
TO FINALLY SIT THE CAR DOWN 
AND PUT SOME WHEELS ON IT.





I HAD SOME 14X7 DAYTONS LAYING AROUND SO
I THREW THEM ON WHILE MY 13'S GET DONE!







ONCE I SAW IT SITTING.....I NOTICE THE POKE ON IT! :biggrin: 





:boink:


----------



## Y U H8TIN (Apr 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO68RAG_@Feb 3 2011, 04:06 PM~19779020
> *NOPE......THEM GUYS JUST DRINK!
> *


NO WE DONT! :angry:


----------



## Y U H8TIN (Apr 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO68RAG_@Feb 4 2011, 06:45 PM~19790179
> *SO I INSTALLED THE REAR ROTORS
> TO FINALLY SIT THE CAR DOWN
> AND PUT SOME WHEELS ON IT.
> ...


THIS BAD BOY LOOKS SICK BRO!!


----------



## bad company (Aug 29, 2005)

Looks great man!! How much were your uppers extended to get that amount of poke up front :biggrin:


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Y U H8TIN+Feb 4 2011, 06:26 PM~19790482-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


1 1/2


----------



## bad company (Aug 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO68RAG_@Feb 6 2011, 08:00 AM~19799958
> *THANKS BRO!
> 1 1/2
> *


Very nice !! Who is that guy kneeling down beside your frame praying bro ?? :biggrin:


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bad company_@Feb 6 2011, 01:01 PM~19801830
> *Very nice !! Who is that guy kneeling down beside your frame praying bro ??  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## betosbomb (Sep 11, 2007)

:nicoderm: :thumbsup:


----------



## hi_ryder (Jan 22, 2007)

shittin on the competition


----------



## Y U H8TIN (Apr 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hi_ryder_@Feb 7 2011, 05:13 AM~19806814
> *shittin on the competition
> 
> 
> ...


:yes:










:roflmao:


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by betosbomb+Feb 6 2011, 10:26 PM~19805618-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

NEXT WE MADE SURE THE REAR LOCK UP
WENT UP AND DOWN SMOOTH ! :h5: 

DROPPED!


LOCKED UP! 40'' FROM THE BOTTOM OF THE BUMPER :happysad: 




JUST AN IDEA....THE REAR ON THE BODY IS 40'' TO THE FLOOR!


----------



## bad company (Aug 29, 2005)

Nice man :biggrin:


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bad company_@Feb 7 2011, 05:19 PM~19811371
> *Nice man :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## 2low63 (Mar 29, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

lookin good man, 
this is where im up to in my build too, i know the feeling getting it on all 4.

jb.


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 2low63+Feb 7 2011, 06:30 PM~19811963-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :naughty: ITS BEEN PRETTY LONG!


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

> I HAD SOME 14X7 DAYTONS LAYING AROUND SO
> I THREW THEM ON WHILE MY 13'S GET DONE!
> 
> 
> HOW MUCH?


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

:0


----------



## 818 caprice (Dec 25, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO68RAG_@Feb 7 2011, 03:08 PM~19810298
> *NEXT WE MADE SURE THE REAR LOCK UP
> WENT UP AND DOWN SMOOTH ! :h5:
> 
> ...


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO68RAG_@Feb 7 2011, 03:08 PM~19810298
> *NEXT WE MADE SURE THE REAR LOCK UP
> WENT UP AND DOWN SMOOTH ! :h5:
> 
> ...


----------



## hi_ryder (Jan 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RO68RAG_@Feb 8 2011, 08:08 AM~19810298
> *NEXT WE MADE SURE THE REAR LOCK UP
> WENT UP AND DOWN SMOOTH ! :h5:
> 
> ...


40'' HOLY JERBEBUS


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hi_ryder_@Feb 8 2011, 02:40 AM~19816231
> *40'' HOLY JERBEBUS
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)




----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

Nice glad to see the car coming toegther if you need anything holler


----------



## stairman (Mar 2, 2009)

:cheesy: :cheesy: looking good bRO !!!!!


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Feb 12 2011, 07:26 AM~19851157
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THANKS BRENT!


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by stairman_@Feb 13 2011, 08:09 PM~19861490
> *:cheesy:  :cheesy:  looking good bRO !!!!!
> *


GRACIAS AMIGO! :biggrin:


----------



## MICHOACANUNO (Oct 7, 2010)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: A toda Madre Amigo!


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MICHOACANUNO_@Feb 14 2011, 11:58 PM~19873384
> *  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: A toda Madre Amigo!
> *


GRACIAS CARNAL!


----------



## R.O.VILLE (Dec 17, 2002)




----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by R.O.VILLE_@Feb 17 2011, 12:26 PM~19893266
> *
> *


 :wow:


----------



## TRURIDERHYDRAULICS (May 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RO68RAG_@Feb 4 2011, 05:45 PM~19790179
> *SO I INSTALLED THE REAR ROTORS
> TO FINALLY SIT THE CAR DOWN
> AND PUT SOME WHEELS ON IT.
> ...


Looking good homie keep up the good work


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TRURIDERHYDRAULICS_@Feb 19 2011, 11:39 AM~19909827
> *Looking good homie keep up the good work
> *


GRACIAS BRO!


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

:420:


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JOE(CAPRICE)68_@Feb 19 2011, 10:55 PM~19913774
> *:420:
> *


 :happysad:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RO68RAG_@Feb 4 2011, 05:45 PM~19790179
> *SO I INSTALLED THE REAR ROTORS
> TO FINALLY SIT THE CAR DOWN
> AND PUT SOME WHEELS ON IT.
> ...


PM ME THE INFO ON THE REAR ROTORS WHERE TO GET THOSE LOOK NICE :thumbsup:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RO68RAG_@Feb 7 2011, 03:08 PM~19810298
> *NEXT WE MADE SURE THE REAR LOCK UP
> WENT UP AND DOWN SMOOTH ! :h5:
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bad company (Aug 29, 2005)

HEY BRO MISSED YOU THIS WEEKEND AT THE SHOW !! A BELATED HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU OLD TIMER!! :biggrin: HOPE YOU HAD A GOOD ONE :thumbsup:


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ~GARZA 70 RAG~_@Feb 28 2011, 11:52 PM~19986232
> *PM ME THE INFO ON THE REAR ROTORS WHERE TO GET THOSE LOOK NICE :thumbsup:
> *


gracias


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bad company_@Mar 1 2011, 06:04 PM~19991744
> *HEY BRO MISSED YOU THIS WEEKEND AT THE SHOW !! A BELATED HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU OLD TIMER!! :biggrin: HOPE YOU HAD A GOOD ONE :thumbsup:
> *


FOR SURE DANO....THANKS
SEE YOU ON THE NEXT ONE!


----------



## bad company (Aug 29, 2005)

OKAY MAN TAKE CARE ! :yes:


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bad company_@Mar 4 2011, 07:41 PM~20017620
> *OKAY MAN TAKE CARE ! :yes:
> *


LIKEWISE!


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

:happysad:


----------



## Kandy Drippa (Jun 20, 2004)

uffin:


----------



## bad company (Aug 29, 2005)

OKAY ENUF PARTYING .....GET TO WORK AND POST SOME PICS CINCO IS COMING SOON BRO!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bad company_@Mar 19 2011, 11:09 AM~20128610
> *OKAY ENUF PARTYING .....GET TO WORK AND POST SOME PICS CINCO IS COMING SOON BRO!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## LOCOTORO (Apr 12, 2008)

nice sweet as hell :worship:


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LOCOTORO_@Mar 21 2011, 01:20 PM~20143319
> *nice sweet as hell  :worship:
> *


THANKS ALOT.....SHOULD BE PAINTING THE BELLY THIS WEEKEND
OR NEXT ONE!


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RO68RAG_@Feb 4 2011, 05:45 PM~19790179
> *SO I INSTALLED THE REAR ROTORS
> TO FINALLY SIT THE CAR DOWN
> AND PUT SOME WHEELS ON IT.
> ...


DAAAMMMNNNNNNNN looking real nice bROther :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 818 caprice (Dec 25, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## bad company (Aug 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO68RAG_@Mar 21 2011, 04:48 PM~20144739
> *THANKS ALOT.....SHOULD BE PAINTING THE BELLY THIS WEEKEND
> OR NEXT ONE!
> *


SOUNDS GOOD BRO, SAND IT DOWN GOOD DONT WANT THE BELLY TO HAVE AND OUTIE OR AN INNIE..!! LOL :biggrin:


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cheloRO75+Mar 22 2011, 07:08 PM~20155222-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: I;LL TRY


----------



## Curtis Fisher (Nov 15, 2008)

uffin:


----------



## vintage1976 (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Feb 12 2011, 09:26 AM~19851157
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by vintage1976_@Mar 25 2011, 10:50 AM~20177999
> *:wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> *


I KNOW, I KNOW CANT FADE YOUR COLLECTION!  :biggrin:


----------



## Mexican Heaven (Mar 3, 2011)

Dam tata the ride is coming out bad as fuck keep up the good work hope to check it out this summer ! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mexican Heaven_@Mar 26 2011, 11:22 AM~20185784
> *Dam tata the ride is coming out bad as fuck keep up the good work hope to check it out this summer ! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


X75


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mexican Heaven+Mar 26 2011, 11:22 AM~20185784-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :happysad:


----------



## bad company (Aug 29, 2005)

JUS WAITING FOR THE SHOW TO START MORE PICS PLEEEEEZZZZZE! :drama: :biggrin:


----------



## Blocky77 (Dec 31, 2009)




----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bad company+Mar 31 2011, 04:00 PM~20229531-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by RO68RAG_@May 12 2010, 10:48 AM~17464598
> *
> 
> :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> *


finally making my way through your topic man. 
This shit looks wicked.
Nice work.


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by RO68RAG_@Oct 27 2010, 08:28 PM~18925598
> *SORRY BUT BUBBA
> IS BUILDING A NEW SHOP RIGHT NOW!
> 
> ...


thats freakin sweet


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by RO68RAG_@Feb 7 2011, 05:08 PM~19810298
> *
> *


thats crazy man.
Looks good too..


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)

:boink:


----------



## bad company (Aug 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO68RAG_@Apr 1 2011, 01:47 PM~20237110
> *:happysad: WE'RE ON VACATION!
> 
> *


YOURE WACKED MAN :biggrin:


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socapots+Apr 2 2011, 08:01 PM~20244744-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I KNOW!


----------



## bad company (Aug 29, 2005)

Sorry Bro your not wacked man your hand is.. Dammmmmm what went on bro? ! :0


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bad company_@Apr 10 2011, 05:30 PM~20305402
> *Sorry Bro your not wacked man your hand is.. Dammmmmm what went on bro? ! :0
> *


DO YOU MEAN TITI!


----------



## bad company (Aug 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO68RAG_@Apr 11 2011, 01:19 PM~20311777
> *DO YOU MEAN TITI!
> *


Cant Figure out whos hand without a face in the pic...keepin me in suspence here man :dunno:


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bad company_@Apr 12 2011, 07:25 PM~20323555
> *Cant Figure out whos hand without a face in the pic...keepin me in suspence here man :dunno:
> *


YEAH IT NOT ME......
TITI GOT SURGERY :biggrin:


----------



## bad company (Aug 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO68RAG_@Apr 13 2011, 06:08 PM~20332221
> *YEAH IT NOT ME......
> TITI GOT SURGERY  :biggrin:
> *


Ah Man sorry to hear that,I hope he is okay,That must have hurt. :uh:


----------



## 818 caprice (Dec 25, 2008)

bump for the homie RO68RAG


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by RO68RAG_@Apr 13 2011, 08:08 PM~20332221
> *YEAH IT NOT ME......
> TITI GOT SURGERY  :biggrin:
> *


hopefully it all went well.
those some pretty wicked cuts they made.


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bad company+Apr 13 2011, 06:58 PM~20332691-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :yessad:


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RO68RAG_@Dec 28 2010, 07:05 PM~19443346
> *WELL HERE'S SOME OTHER LIL PARTS THAT
> CAME BACK FROM CHROMING! :happysad:
> 
> ...


 :0 Me like!!!


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cheloRO75_@Apr 14 2011, 02:58 PM~20339642
> *:0  Me like!!!
> *


I GOT MORE GOING OUT IF YOUR INTRESTED! :twak:


----------



## bad company (Aug 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO68RAG_@Apr 14 2011, 02:57 PM~20339628
> *HE WORKED ON A CAR THE NEXT DAY!
> GRACIAS BRO.......YOURS IS COMING OUT REAL GOOD! :thumbsup:
> :yessad:
> *


Good To hear Man ,See Everybody soon ! ! Motorhome just pulled out of hiding ! :biggrin:


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RO68RAG_@Apr 14 2011, 03:09 PM~20339746
> *I GOT MORE GOING OUT IF YOUR INTRESTED!  :twak:
> *


 :x:


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)

TTT .. :boink:


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cheloRO75_@Apr 17 2011, 08:54 AM~20357637
> *TTT ..  :boink:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## xSSive (Apr 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Blocky77+Mar 31 2011, 05:01 PM~20229540-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...










boring..... :twak:


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by xSSive_@Apr 18 2011, 04:49 PM~20367228
> *boring..... :twak:
> *


I KNOW......I GAVE IT AWAY ALREADY!


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)




----------



## xSSive (Apr 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RO68RAG_@Apr 19 2011, 02:18 PM~20374106
> *I KNOW......I GAVE IT AWAY ALREADY!
> *




I know, it looks great in my garage. :biggrin:


----------



## bad company (Aug 29, 2005)

:drama: :drama: Actually jus watchin the movie jus waiting for pics Bro. :biggrin:


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by xSSive+May 13 2011, 09:35 AM~20545281-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


SOMEDAY! :happysad:


----------



## -MoM- (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Blocky77+Mar 31 2011, 06:01 PM~20229540-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...











THIS TOPIC IS IN VIOLATION


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MoM-_@May 18 2011, 03:38 PM~20580226
> *THIS TOPIC IS IN VIOLATION
> *


 :shhh:


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)

:inout:


----------



## bad company (Aug 29, 2005)

Was nice hookin up with you Bro after the long cold winter ,Take care and play safe. :biggrin:


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)

bad company said:


> Was nice hookin up with you Bro after the long cold winter ,Take care and play safe. :biggrin:


he dont play SAFE


----------



## bad company (Aug 29, 2005)

cheloRO75 said:


> he dont play SAFE


:nono::loco:JUS KIDDING BRO ....YOU STILL GOT THOSE RIMS YOU SHOWED ME LAST TIME DOWN ?? LMK.


----------



## Y U H8TIN (Apr 2, 2006)

HOLA RAMON


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)

Y U H8TIN said:


> HOLA RAMON


:wave:


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

cheloRO75 said:


> :wave:


THIS TOPIC SUCKS.......:angry:


----------



## Curtis Fisher (Nov 15, 2008)

:around: where the pic bro :run:


----------



## MidwestFleetwood (Jan 5, 2007)

Yo man...wheres the carrrrrrrr....what the hell is goin on


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

bump itup..


----------



## D!!! (Jun 3, 2011)

He sold the car


----------



## THEE LAST LAUGH (May 20, 2007)

I guess we all need to go to Vegas to see it..............j/p


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

maybe he was finally "satisfied" lol build looks great!


----------



## shystie69 (Feb 9, 2009)

RO68RAG said:


> :uh:


dam real clean :thumbsup:


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

Bump.
Your ride been moving forward?


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

MidwestFleetwood said:


> Yo man...wheres the carrrrrrrr....what the hell is goin on


SUP MOFO.......JUST BUSY AT WORK BRO.
BUBBA SHOULD BE SPAYING THE BELLY THIS WEEKEND.
I DONT HAVE TIME TO GO HELP HIM RIGHT NOW!
SHOULD BE SOON THOW BRO!



socapots said:


> bump itup..


THANKS!



D!!! said:


> He sold the car


:shh:




THEE LAST LAUGH said:


> I guess we all need to go to Vegas to see it..............j/p


I WISH.......WHERE WAS YOU CAR THIS YEAR?:shocked:



customcoupe68 said:


> maybe he was finally "satisfied" lol build looks great!


GOOD ONE BRO!
IM SURE I WONT THOW TILL THE NEXT RAG IS DONE!



shystie69 said:


> dam real clean :thumbsup:


THANKS ALOT BRO! I TRY!



socapots said:


> Bump.
> Your ride been moving forward?


SOON BRO THANKS FOR THE BUMP....SHOULD BE GETTING BACK ON TRACK
HERE IN THE WINTER!


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

good shit man.. 
Kinda like up here. nothing else to do in the winter but drink and build... with a little luck i'll do a bit more building then drinking. haha.. I hope.


----------



## kaos283 (Nov 9, 2002)

same here. 

Ro68RAG I finally finished the rolling chassis btw. Thanks again for the rear suspention pic and info.


----------



## Y U H8TIN (Apr 2, 2006)

RO68RAG said:


> GOOD ONE BRO!
> IM SURE I WONT THOW* TILL THE NEXT RAG IS DONE!*


IS THIS THE NEXT ONE!?


----------



## Curtis Fisher (Nov 15, 2008)

Ahh shit


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

kaos283 said:


> same here.
> 
> Ro68RAG I finally finished the rolling chassis btw. Thanks again for the rear suspention pic and info.


ANYTIME BRO......POST PICS OF IT!


----------



## stairman (Mar 2, 2009)

Can't wait to see my car !!!!!


----------



## kaos283 (Nov 9, 2002)

RO68RAG said:


> ANYTIME BRO......POST PICS OF IT!


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

Y U H8TIN said:


> IS THIS THE NEXT ONE!?



thats nice


----------



## bad company (Aug 29, 2005)

Hey Tata whatz up bro !


----------



## Y U H8TIN (Apr 2, 2006)

How much you get done this weekend? Let's see the pics! 

I got a spy pic on saturday night... What's that for ?


----------



## stairman (Mar 2, 2009)

Y U H8TIN said:


> How much you get done this weekend? Let's see the pics!
> 
> I got a spy pic on saturday night... What's that for ?


METH????????????:chuck::chuck:


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

kaos283 said:


> View attachment 397293
> 
> 
> View attachment 397295
> ...


LOOKS GOOD BRO!:thumbsup:



socapots said:


> thats nice


THANKS.....!



bad company said:


> Hey Tata whatz up bro !


DANOOOOOOO......SUP BRO!



Y U H8TIN said:


> How much you get done this weekend? Let's see the pics!
> 
> I got a spy pic on saturday night... What's that for ?


I HAVEN'T UPLOADED THEM!:happysad:



stairman said:


> MYTH????????????:chuck::chuck:


:buttkick:


----------



## Y U H8TIN (Apr 2, 2006)

Well since your not gonna post anything i will!!!


----------



## Y U H8TIN (Apr 2, 2006)

My spy pics came in today. :scrutinize:


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

Y U H8TIN said:


> My spy pics came in today. :scrutinize:


THANKS BRO!


----------



## Y U H8TIN (Apr 2, 2006)

TTT


----------



## stairman (Mar 2, 2009)

:nicoderm::nicoderm::nicoderm:


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

Y U H8TIN said:


> My spy pics came in today. :scrutinize:


----------



## vouges17 (Jul 18, 2006)

loving that color :nicoderm:


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

socapots said:


>


THANKS!



vouges17 said:


> loving that color :nicoderm:


THANKS BRO!


----------



## Y U H8TIN (Apr 2, 2006)

Got some more spy pics..


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

Y U H8TIN said:


> Got some more spy pics..


:x:


----------



## stairman (Mar 2, 2009)

Y U H8TIN said:


> Got some more spy pics..


More pics please


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## bad company (Aug 29, 2005)

Y U H8TIN said:


> Got some more spy pics..


 CAR LOOKS GREAT TATA ,MOTIVATE ME BRO !!


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

stairman said:


> More pics please


IT'S DONE!:biggrin:



RO4LIFE 719 said:


> Ttt


CHUCKYYYYYY.........SUP BRO?



bad company said:


> CAR LOOKS GREAT TATA ,MOTIVATE ME BRO !!


YOU GOT IT ALL UNDER CONTROL DAN! IM SURE YOURS WILL BE AS GOOD IF NOT BETTER!


----------



## bad company (Aug 29, 2005)

RO68RAG said:


> IT'S DONE!:biggrin:
> 
> 
> CHUCKYYYYYY.........SUP BRO?
> ...


 I DONT MAN !! PEEPS KNOW SHIT ABOUT BUILDING LO LOS UP IN THESE PARTS ,JUST SWINGING IT AND HOPEING FOR THE BEST!


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

bad company said:


> I DONT MAN !! PEEPS KNOW SHIT ABOUT BUILDING LO LOS UP IN THESE PARTS ,JUST SWINGING IT AND HOPEING FOR THE BEST!


IM SURE IT WILL COME OUT GOOD BRO!


----------



## chaddyb (Mar 7, 2002)

Looking good bro!


----------



## stairman (Mar 2, 2009)

RO68RAG said:


> IT'S DONE!:biggrin:
> 
> 
> hno:hno:hno: Can't wait to see it .


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

What's up my bROtha ? I see your makin some good progress on the rag


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

chaddyb said:


> Looking good bro!


STILL TRYING CHADDYB....SOME DAY!



RO4LIFE 719 said:


> What's up my bROtha ? I see your makin some good progress on the rag


SEND ME PICS OF YOUR RAG!:naughty:



stairman said:


> RO68RAG said:
> 
> 
> > IT'S DONE!:biggrin:
> ...


----------



## MidwestFleetwood (Jan 5, 2007)

Whats cracking homeboy..Rides looking good...hope all is goin good with u guys up there


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

MidwestFleetwood said:


> Whats cracking homeboy..Rides looking good...hope all is goin good with u guys up there


SUP ADAM......WE'RE GOOD BRO PM ME YOUR # AGAIN !


----------



## Yogi (Mar 29, 2011)

Rides looking hard as fuck homie can't wait to check her out :thumbsup:


----------



## Curtis Fisher (Nov 15, 2008)

Ride looking good bro


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

Yogi said:


> Rides looking hard as fuck homie can't wait to check her out :thumbsup:





Curtis Fisher said:


> Ride looking good bro


thanks guys!


----------



## vouges17 (Jul 18, 2006)

ride is looking real good


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

vouges17 said:


> ride is looking real good


THANKS BRO JUST TRYING TO RIDE A NICE STREET RIDE YOU KNOW!


----------



## Y U H8TIN (Apr 2, 2006)

RO68RAG said:


> THANKS BRO JUST TRYING TO RIDE A NICE STREET RIDE YOU KNOW!


:uh:


----------



## stairman (Mar 2, 2009)




----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

Y U H8TIN said:


> :uh:


thanks.


stairman said:


>


:twak:


----------



## stairman (Mar 2, 2009)

RO68RAG said:


> thanks.
> 
> :twak:


Hey ! That hurt lol.


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

chrome lookin good bro. gonna be killin em....


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

stairman said:


> Hey ! That hurt lol.


:buttkick:
SOMEDAY......SOMEDAY!



customcoupe68 said:


> chrome lookin good bro. gonna be killin em....


THANKS BRO...JUST A STREET BANGER!


----------



## stairman (Mar 2, 2009)

:werd:


----------



## Willie V. (Apr 27, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

stairman said:


> :werd:


:facepalm:



Willie V. said:


> :thumbsup:


:happysad:


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

nice chrome man. 
good to see it moving along


----------



## stairman (Mar 2, 2009)

RO68RAG said:


> :facepalm:
> 
> :happysad:


:h5: What up my bROther ! Are we just about done ? :naughty:


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

socapots said:


> nice chrome man.
> good to see it moving along


JUST GOT THE CAR HOME TO START SOME BODY WORK.
BUT I HAVE TO WORK NIGHTS THIS WEEK SO I WONT BE IN THE
GARAGE. SHOULD STSRT MOVING ALONG THOW!




stairman said:


> :h5: What up my bROther ! Are we just about done ? :naughty:


NOPE!:happysad:


----------



## Y U H8TIN (Apr 2, 2006)




----------



## bad company (Aug 29, 2005)

Y U H8TIN said:


>


 RIGHT ON BRO !! YOU WILL BE ROLLIN ON UNIVERSITY THIS SUMMER MAN ! :thumbsup:


----------



## scrappin68 (Nov 24, 2004)

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

bad company said:


> RIGHT ON BRO !! YOU WILL BE ROLLIN ON UNIVERSITY THIS SUMMER MAN ! :thumbsup:


I HOPE!



scrappin68 said:


> :thumbsup::thumbsup:


THANKS bRO!


----------



## stairman (Mar 2, 2009)

Y U H8TIN said:


>


Nice !


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

stairman said:


> Nice !


GRACIAS AMIGO!


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

RO68RAG said:


> JUST GOT THE CAR HOME TO START SOME BODY WORK.
> BUT I HAVE TO WORK NIGHTS THIS WEEK SO I WONT BE IN THE
> GARAGE. SHOULD STSRT MOVING ALONG THOW!





Y U H8TIN said:


>


That is looking right man..


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

socapots said:


> That is looking right man..


 JUST HOPE I STOP WORKING NIGHTS TO START ON IT!:banghead:


----------



## Y U H8TIN (Apr 2, 2006)

Happy birthday*bRO :rimshot:


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

SHHHIIITTTT!:banghead:


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)

RO68RAG said:


> SHHHIIITTTT!:banghead:



your going to be killin-em softly!!!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Curtis Fisher (Nov 15, 2008)

:inout:nice work bro


----------



## bad company (Aug 29, 2005)

WHAT!! NO PICS !!


----------



## Curtis Fisher (Nov 15, 2008)

bad company said:


> WHAT!! NO PICS !!


:shh:  :naughty: :inout:


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

cheloRO75 said:


> your going to be killin-em softly!!!!!!:thumbsup:


:happysad:



Curtis Fisher said:


> :inout:nice work bro


THANKS!



bad company said:


> WHAT!! NO PICS !!


I GAVE IT AWAY!:yes:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

~DROPITLOW~ said:


> :thumbsup:


THANKS!


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

Y U H8TIN said:


> Got some more spy pics..


Looks good. You keeping the side trims on?


----------



## s66rag (Oct 8, 2006)

BigVics58 said:


> Looks good. You keeping the side trims on?


yeah he is


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

TTT


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)

TtT


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

cheloRO75 said:


> TtT


WELL YOU'VE SEEN ''STILL NOT SATISFIED''!


----------



## bad company (Aug 29, 2005)

RO68RAG said:


> WELL YOU'VE SEEN ''STILL NOT SATISFIED''!


 Dog you....HOARDER !!


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

damn man.. another one..
you definatly still not satisfied. haha..


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

bad company said:


> Dog you....HOARDER !!


 I THINK I DO HAVE A PROBLEM!:|



socapots said:


> damn man.. another one..
> you definatly still not satisfied. haha..


----------



## Curtis Fisher (Nov 15, 2008)

lowriding industry were never satisfied


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

Curtis Fisher said:


> lowriding industry were never satisfied


TRUE!


----------



## stairman (Mar 2, 2009)

Where it at ?


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

stairman said:


> Where it at ?


AT THE SCRAP YARD!


----------



## stairman (Mar 2, 2009)

RO68RAG said:


> AT THE SCRAP YARD!


Cool got some beer money.:buttkick:


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

stairman said:


> Cool got some beer money.:buttkick:


JUST A LIL!:twak:


----------



## stairman (Mar 2, 2009)

:420:


----------



## LUCKY (Mar 14, 2003)

:wave:


----------



## Willie V. (Apr 27, 2004)

Looks good bROther!!


----------



## bad company (Aug 29, 2005)

SOLD HER BRO , !!


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

LUCKY said:


> :wave:






Willie V. said:


> Looks good bROther!!


THANKS WILLIE




bad company said:


> SOLD HER BRO , !!


NICE....I GOT A CAR FOR SALE FOR YOU !


----------



## bad company (Aug 29, 2005)

RO68RAG said:


> THANKS WILLIE
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Okay Bro see you this weekend at Har mar or the show $$$$$$$$$$ :naughty: :thumbsup:


----------



## shystie69 (Feb 9, 2009)

stairman said:


> :420:


sup stairman u going to vegas??


----------



## 1SEXY80 (Dec 7, 2010)

[h=2]







CARNALES UNIDOS Super Benefit Car Show Aug 26th 2012[/h]_*



Carnales Unidos: *_Proudly invites and welcomes all car clubs, all solo riders, and all customized car enthusiasts to our Annual Benefit Super Car Show held at the *Kern County Fairgrounds Sunday* *August 26th 2012.
*(See Flyer For Roll In & Show Times)


This year's shows proceeds will be benefiting the *Police Activities League* which is a non-profit charitable organization which concentrates on providing kids with opportunities to be involved with programs in education, athletics, and social development. 
*Special Attractions:* 

*LA's Finest Cholo DJ*, Presenting the Talent Show And Keeping The Crowd Entertained With Some Of The Best Old School And New School Jams.
*Live Band *Sponsored By Insanity Truck Club
*Youth Boxing Matches *Future champs (kidsboxing club) will be in the ring boxing their little hearts out for their fans and their families. 
*UFC Matches* Team nightmare of Bakersfield MMA & boxing gym will be there grinding out some UFC mixed martial arts fights.
*Bako Bullyz* Bully Dog Show Will Be Showing Some Of The Finest Dogs From Through Out The State 
*NFL Red Zone *3 Big Screen TVs Will Be Playing Your Favorite NFL games Throughout The Day.
*Bounce Houses *By EG Jumpers For The Kids To Enjoy.
*Food And Drink Vendors* Will Be There So Come Hungry!!!! 
*Exhibition Hop *Sponsored By Back Yard Boogie Car Club
_*Carnales Unidos *_Wouldn't Be Who We Are Today Without The Support From The Community And Everyone Who Has Helped Us Throughout The Years From Our First Show Held In 1977 Until Now. Thank You, *Carnales Unidos*. 
Any show questions call *Harvey* @ 661.340.1207 booth and vendor info call *Andrew* @ 661.340.6636
​


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

TTT


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

What's up man? How de summer been?


----------



## bad company (Aug 29, 2005)

socapots said:


> What's up man? How de summer been?


 Awww Man!! I saw a post on this topic and was looking for some pics! :banghead: Man thats why I am waiting to finish my car before I start a build topic on it ! LOL :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## stairman (Mar 2, 2009)

shystie69 said:


> sup stairman u going to vegas??


:yes:


----------



## shystie69 (Feb 9, 2009)

stairman said:


> :yes:


kool kool :biggrin:


----------



## tigerman68 (Jan 19, 2009)

Nice build homie!:thumbsup:


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

bad company said:


> Awww Man!! I saw a post on this topic and was looking for some pics! :banghead: Man thats why I am waiting to finish my car before I start a build topic on it ! LOL :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup:


THATS THE PLAN FOR THE 63 RAG!



tigerman68 said:


> Nice build homie!:thumbsup:


THANKS BRO.......I BEEN SEEING YOURS TOO 
ITS LOOKING GOOD!


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

TTT


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

What's up man. How things been?


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

socapots said:


> What's up man. How things been?


JUST WAITING FOR THESE HOLIDAYS TO GO BYE.
HOPE TO START ON IT AGAIN IN JAN.


----------



## R.O.VILLE (Dec 17, 2002)

TTT


----------



## Y U H8TIN (Apr 2, 2006)

you done yet!?


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

Y U H8TIN said:


> you done yet!?


YUP......THANKS FOR ALL THE HELP BRO!


----------



## Curtis Fisher (Nov 15, 2008)

Are you done yet


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

Curtis Fisher said:


> Are you done yet


YUP.......I EVEN SOLD IT ALREADY!


----------



## Y U H8TIN (Apr 2, 2006)

MIA


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

I KNOW.......:banghead:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

RO68RAG said:


> YUP.......I EVEN SOLD IT ALREADY!


Thanks again for that!


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

79 cutty said:


> Thanks again for that!


THANK YOU BRO!:facepalm:


----------



## area651rider (May 3, 2005)

:dunno:


----------



## bad company (Aug 29, 2005)

?????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????? CAR SHOULD BE DONE FOR CINCO EH BRO ??


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

bad company said:


> ?????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????? CAR SHOULD BE DONE FOR CINCO EH BRO ??


maybe in 10 more years:tears:


----------



## bad company (Aug 29, 2005)

:dramaOGIE.... POST SOME PICS !! :thumbsup:


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

Some day..........!


----------



## bad company (Aug 29, 2005)

RO68RAG said:


> Some day..........!


 :drama: :dunno: :werd: :x: :thumbsup: It takes time bro. :biggrin:


----------



## Willie V. (Apr 27, 2004)

:inout:


----------



## RIDDLER (Sep 25, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

TTT


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE (Feb 5, 2009)

ttt


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

Someday........:tears:


----------



## Y U H8TIN (Apr 2, 2006)

:facepalm:


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

Y U H8TIN said:


> :facepalm:


 I know......


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

Someday!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

damnn


----------



## Y U H8TIN (Apr 2, 2006)

Da fuck you waiting for!?!?


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)




----------



## Curtis Fisher (Nov 15, 2008)

:inout::wave::sprint:


----------



## Y U H8TIN (Apr 2, 2006)

And this is why this guy hasn't finished his 68 rag.... :facepalm:


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

Y U H8TIN said:


> And this is why this guy hasn't finished his 68 rag.... :facepalm:
> 
> :happysad:


:happysad:


----------

